# I went to jail tonight and i need advice



## Remodeling Maidiac

My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders. 

I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave. 

Am I wrong? 

I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.


----------



## Coastal Nole.

so, you had a noise complaint? I mean really how loud was this music?


If im you, I would call my good college buddy whos a lawyer. These cops owe you an apology it seems. 

HOWEVER, as they say, three sides to every story. His, Hers and the truth.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Julian, I'm looking at you.


----------



## Douger

You're not wrong. You're a coward.
If someone comes into your living room uninvited you ask them to leave. If they don't you kill them.
You proved yourself to be uh true murkin. No *A* to be found.


----------



## Article 15

Your story isn't clear.

Call a lawyer in your state an tell them your problem.

I highly doubt Jillian is going to give you legal advice.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Coastal Nole. said:


> so, you had a noise complaint? I mean really how loud was this music?
> 
> 
> If im you, I would call my good college buddy whos a lawyer. These cops owe you an apology it seems.
> 
> HOWEVER, as they say, three sides to every story. His, Hers and the truth.....



It was pretty loud. I've been ticked for noise ordinance before. But these guys just barged in like it was their house. 

I'm always prepared to pay the fine as I've had to do once in the past. But their were 5 COP CARS here tonight and every one of them were in my living room without permission and without a warrant. 

Ticket me and be gone was my logic.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Douger said:


> You're not wrong. You're a coward.
> If someone comes into your living room uninvited you ask them to leave. If they don't you kill them.
> You proved yourself to be uh true murkin. No *A* to be found.



Haha I figured I'd get such a response. Just not so quickly.


----------



## eots

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



Count yourself lucky they didn't give you a face full of liquid hell and a good 
tazing ..yer dealing with murkin law enforcement buddy..you have the right to do as you are motherfukin told !.. motherfucker !!! 



*Vote Ron Paul*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I feel like I should be a Ron Paul supporter after this episode. 

I expected a couple hundred dollar ticket as before but instead I got fucked.


----------



## Unkotare

You were drunk and wearing a white tank top at the time, weren't you? 



Have you considered stopping being an asshole and turning down the music? What are you, some dopey teenager looking for attention? They should have tazed you.


----------



## Coastal Nole.

okay, I do think the cops were out of line. But on a professional and beneficial level to you, stop posting this info here. 

it will only be used against you later. keep your personal info, personal. 


that's all I got good sir.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

It's like Dunkin Donuts just closed and the after party was at my house.


----------



## Unkotare

Your screen name includes "grampa." Why do you seem like a dopey teenager?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

No I wasn't, nor have I ever sported wife beaters. 

Yes the music was loud. I just closed a 42 grand labor job and was celebrating with my partner. Jobs like that are rare this time of year, especially in this economy. That's 2 in 2 months.......I was in a good mood. 

As far as the person that said I should keep such personal stiff to myself. 

Your right, but o don't care. I'm me, and I'm not ashamed of who I am. I come from a poor background and I think I've done well for myself. I've mentioned several times that I'm proof that big govt isn't needed and I still believe that. 

I'm me. I'm honest and if others don't like it........ Fuckem.


----------



## eots

unkotare said:


> you were drunk and wearing a white tank top at the time, weren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered stopping being an asshole and turning down the music? What are you, some dopey teenager looking for attention? They should have tazed you.



if a man cant wear his tank top enjoy some wine, woman and song in his own gawd damn home in his own god damn l-z boy without 5-o rollin up on his ass and throwin it in the crowbar motel we might as well jus call up hu jintoa and surrender now..gawd damn


----------



## Unkotare

Grampa Murked U said:


> No I wasn't, nor have I ever sported wife beaters.
> 
> Yes the music was loud. I just closed a 42 grand labor job and was celebrating with my partner.





Are you, or are you not, a dopey teenager?


----------



## Unkotare

eots said:


> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> you were drunk and wearing a white tank top at the time, weren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered stopping being an asshole and turning down the music? What are you, some dopey teenager looking for attention? They should have tazed you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if a man cant wear his tank top enjoy some wine, woman and song in his own gawd damn home in his own god damn l-z boy without 5-o rollin up on his ass and throwin it in the crowbar motel we might as well jus call up hu jintoa and surrender now..gawd damn
Click to expand...



A grown man who can't enjoy all of that without distrubing and disrespecting his neighbors like some thoughtless little punk bitch deserves a night stick up his ass. Ask Gingrich to set you up in a pad on the Moon if you lack the maturity and respect to live with other human beings.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Unkotare said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I wasn't, nor have I ever sported wife beaters.
> 
> Yes the music was loud. I just closed a 42 grand labor job and was celebrating with my partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you, or are you not, a dopey teenager?
Click to expand...


Stop being stupid. Of course I'm not. But I DO PAY MY TAXES AND DESERVE TO BE WHO I AM IN MY OWN FUCKIN HOME.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w86QhV7whjs&feature=related]Are you a commie, or a citizen? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

You need to grow the fuck up and start acting like a respectable human being. It would be a shame for you to live your _entire_ life like some greasy little punk.


----------



## zzzz

You are expected to meekly follow orders when faced with police authority. Any resistance can be and usually will be met with a combination of tazing, slamming you on the floor and other violent responses. 

They will offer you a plea deal, and drop some of the charges. Until you see the arresting officers arrest report and see what they said happened you will be in the dark. 

Its going to take months to get it straightened out but in the end you will probably get a fine and maybe some community service or probation.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Unkotare said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> you were drunk and wearing a white tank top at the time, weren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered stopping being an asshole and turning down the music? What are you, some dopey teenager looking for attention? They should have tazed you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if a man cant wear his tank top enjoy some wine, woman and song in his own gawd damn home in his own god damn l-z boy without 5-o rollin up on his ass and throwin it in the crowbar motel we might as well jus call up hu jintoa and surrender now..gawd damn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A grown man who can't enjoy all of that without distrubing and disrespecting his neighbors like some thoughtless little punk bitch deserves a night stick up his ass. Ask Gingrich to set you up in a pad on the Moon if you lack the maturity and respect to live with other human beings.
Click to expand...


This post is about the merits of cops in MY LIVING ROOM not the corn cob up your ass.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Unkotare said:


> You need to grow the fuck up and start acting like a respectable human being. It would be a shame for you to live your _entire_ life like some greasy little punk.



Stop being so small minded. You act like you've never had a great day in your life. 

Not to mention it was like 11 oclock. Yet here you are judging me at 440 am. 

Get of my nuts Mr responsible.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evA-R9OS-Vo]Beastie Boys - Fight For Your Right (Revisited) Full Length - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RDD_1210

Seems like par for the course for you. Once a POS asshole, always a POS asshole. 

And why would you post this here? Almost seems like you're bragging and proud to go to jail again. We get it, you're a bad ass who has no respect for the people around him.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Tom Petty Free Falling was on the system when they walked in. 

Irony huh


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

RDD_1210 said:


> Seems like par for the course for you. Once a POS asshole, always a POS asshole.
> 
> And why would you post this here? Almost seems like you're bragging and proud to go to jail again. We get it, you're a bad ass who has no respect for the people around him.



If that's how you perceive it, fair enough. But that's not it at all.


----------



## RDD_1210

Grampa Murked U said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like par for the course for you. Once a POS asshole, always a POS asshole.
> 
> And why would you post this here? Almost seems like you're bragging and proud to go to jail again. We get it, you're a bad ass who has no respect for the people around him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you perceive it, fair enough. But that's not it at all.
Click to expand...


Sure it is. 

I mean, 5 cops bust in to peoples homes all the time "for no reason" and arrest them for being good upstanding citizens.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

RDD_1210 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like par for the course for you. Once a POS asshole, always a POS asshole.
> 
> And why would you post this here? Almost seems like you're bragging and proud to go to jail again. We get it, you're a bad ass who has no respect for the people around him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you perceive it, fair enough. But that's not it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> I mean, 5 cops bust in to peoples homes all the time "for no reason" and arrest them for being good upstanding citizens.
Click to expand...


I mentioned that o had a past but that isn't the point. 

I can't convince you I'm a good person. Worry not though... It's not a big concern for me.


----------



## idb

Will you be on "Cops" then?

'bad boys, bad boys, watcha gonna do...'


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

idb said:


> Will you be on "Cops" then?
> 
> 'bad boys, bad boys, watcha gonna do...'



Not quite tv worthy I'm afraid. I just tried to stand my ground and failed. Boring episode lol


----------



## Moonglow

Your a prior law breaker with the noise ordinance, you had a door left wide open, when ask for ID you refused which is why you were charged with obstruction. can't you learn that you must cooperate with the law and stay out of trouble?


----------



## Sarah G

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



You know when you are are a renter, there are two things you can be evicted for.  Non payment of rent and noise.  People hate noise.

Pay the fine and fees and stop making noise.  This is good advice.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Moonglow said:


> Your a prior law breaker with the noise ordinance, you had a door left wide open, when ask for ID you refused which is why you were charged with obstruction. can't you learn that you must cooperate with the law and stay out of trouble?



My door wasn't open till they opened it. Hence, me telling my brother to close it. I assumed I had privacy rights. It's not like my neighbor is 50 ft away. 

When my daughter was being shipped to Afghanistan we had a big farewell party. The dick head next door called the cops then too. He has both delicate ears and a grudge against me being so open and friendly. 

But when his boys work on their custom built ski boat onto all hours of the night its all good. And if you've ever heard a boat motor out of water you know what I mean. Honestly though that doesn't matter. Did I get gyped or not is all I care about. 

I'll call my lawyer Monday but I was so pissed I had to vent.....sorry.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sarah G said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know when you are are a renter, there are two things you can be evicted for.  Non payment of rent and noise.  People hate noise.
> 
> Pay the fine and fees and stop making noise.  This is good advice.
Click to expand...


I don't rent. It's my house and my living room.


----------



## Unkotare

Grampa Murked U said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> if a man cant wear his tank top enjoy some wine, woman and song in his own gawd damn home in his own god damn l-z boy without 5-o rollin up on his ass and throwin it in the crowbar motel we might as well jus call up hu jintoa and surrender now..gawd damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A grown man who can't enjoy all of that without distrubing and disrespecting his neighbors like some thoughtless little punk bitch deserves a night stick up his ass. Ask Gingrich to set you up in a pad on the Moon if you lack the maturity and respect to live with other human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This post is about the merits of cops in MY LIVING ROOM not the corn cob up your ass.
Click to expand...



Seems to me it's about you acting like a little punk, with highly predictable consequences, and then coming here to bitch and moan about it. Time to grow up, grampa.


----------



## Unkotare

Grampa Murked U said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to grow the fuck up and start acting like a respectable human being. It would be a shame for you to live your _entire_ life like some greasy little punk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being so small minded. You act like you've never had a great day in your life.
> 
> Not to mention it was like 11 oclock. Yet here you are judging me at 440 am.
> 
> Get of my nuts Mr responsible.
Click to expand...




Fuck you. You were acting like a thoughtless, disrespectful little punk - with very predictable results.  This all didn't happen 'to you,' you _made_ it happen, fool.


----------



## strollingbones

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know when you are are a renter, there are two things you can be evicted for.  Non payment of rent and noise.  People hate noise.
> 
> Pay the fine and fees and stop making noise.  This is good advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't rent. It's my house and my living room.
Click to expand...


i predict the charges will be dropped.....you realize had you stepped outside your slider..they would have busted you for public drunkness...*assuming we are 3 sheets to the wind at this point*  

when we have a hoe down....we invited the neighbors and warn them...but we are pretty quiet people....more dinner parties outdoors......not that rowdy...

but you should have just turned the music off when they arrived.....but this is what america is now.....the working man has no rights....no privacy.....nothing


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Unkotare said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A grown man who can't enjoy all of that without distrubing and disrespecting his neighbors like some thoughtless little punk bitch deserves a night stick up his ass. Ask Gingrich to set you up in a pad on the Moon if you lack the maturity and respect to live with other human beings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post is about the merits of cops in MY LIVING ROOM not the corn cob up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me it's about you acting like a little punk, with highly predictable consequences, and then coming here to bitch and moan about it. Time to grow up, grampa.
Click to expand...


spoken like a man who's never had q reason to rejoice in his life. 

I only wish I was perfect like you..... Goodnight my saint


----------



## Unkotare

Grampa Murked U said:


> I can't convince you I'm a good person. .





This thread sure as hell ain't helping!


----------



## Wry Catcher

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



Contact the Prosecuting Attorney's Office Monday morning and make an appointment to speak with the charging deputy (You may need to hire an attorney if that does not work).  If the presecutor's office is willing to meet with you be honest, and if you were drunk let them know your judgment was impaired and you have made an appointment with a substance abuse counselor.

Remember, someone called the police and complained.  So being honest isn't only the right thing to do it is most important since you don't know what information the officer had at the time he made contact with you.

If you cannot hire an attorney and receive a notice to appear immediately - actually tomorrow - make an appointment with a substance abuse counselor.  Doing so may obviate an expensive and embarrassing experience.

It sound to me as if you flunked the attitude test; in the future your comments should be restricted to, "yes officer, I understand officer and I'm sorry it won't happen again officer".


----------



## Sarah G

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know when you are are a renter, there are two things you can be evicted for.  Non payment of rent and noise.  People hate noise.
> 
> Pay the fine and fees and stop making noise.  This is good advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't rent. It's my house and my living room.
Click to expand...


I know, I was making a point about the noise in the first place.  

I have a friend in my hometown who's son and daughter were always getting the cops called on them for partying, noise, etc.  The cops would walk right into the party.  If someone answered the door, they bullied their way in.

The parents told the kids to just stay where they were when they went off to college.  This town has a no tolerence rule and even though the kids were from good families, they were really nice kids, the police didn't care.  They went down to the station.

Police have rough jobs and they just don't take any shit.  I know you want to take a stand and ordinarily I would side with you but I just don't see you winning here.


----------



## Unkotare

Grampa Murked U said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post is about the merits of cops in MY LIVING ROOM not the corn cob up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me it's about you acting like a little punk, with highly predictable consequences, and then coming here to bitch and moan about it. Time to grow up, grampa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> spoken like a man who's never had q reason to rejoice in his life.
> 
> I only wish I was perfect like you..... Goodnight my saint
Click to expand...




You must be a dim-witted teenager. Why choose 'grampa' for your screen name?


----------



## strollingbones

Moonglow said:


> Your a prior law breaker with the noise ordinance, you had a door left wide open, when ask for ID you refused which is why you were charged with obstruction. can't you learn that you must cooperate with the law and stay out of trouble?



ooooooo that is the attitude that will lead the us into a police state


----------



## jillian

Grampa Murked U said:


> Julian, I'm looking at you.



it's "jillian", gramps, not "julian". *sigh*

i would never give legal advice on line. it would be inappropriate. plus, i don't do criminal law. I work on the civil side.

See a lawyer locally and discuss your options. Then listen to everything that lawyer tells you.


----------



## idb

Unkotare said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me it's about you acting like a little punk, with highly predictable consequences, and then coming here to bitch and moan about it. Time to grow up, grampa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spoken like a man who's never had q reason to rejoice in his life.
> 
> I only wish I was perfect like you..... Goodnight my saint
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a dim-witted teenager. Why choose 'grampa' for your screen name?
Click to expand...


And you must be a clairvoyant.
You've deduced all the facts from a few subjective posts on the interweb.
Mind you, it pretty much reflects your general level of knowledge on most subjects before posting on this board.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Unkotare said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me it's about you acting like a little punk, with highly predictable consequences, and then coming here to bitch and moan about it. Time to grow up, grampa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spoken like a man who's never had q reason to rejoice in his life.
> 
> I only wish I was perfect like you..... Goodnight my saint
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a dim-witted teenager. Why choose 'grampa' for your screen name?
Click to expand...


Just to irritate schmucks like you.


----------



## Unkotare

idb said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> spoken like a man who's never had q reason to rejoice in his life.
> 
> I only wish I was perfect like you..... Goodnight my saint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a dim-witted teenager. Why choose 'grampa' for your screen name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you must be a clairvoyant.
> You've deduced all the facts from a few subjective posts on the interweb.
> Mind you, it pretty much reflects your general level of knowledge on most subjects before posting on this board.
Click to expand...



Maybe you and the other teenager can get together and paint each other's toenails. What fun!


----------



## Unkotare

Grampa Murked U said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> spoken like a man who's never had q reason to rejoice in his life.
> 
> I only wish I was perfect like you..... Goodnight my saint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a dim-witted teenager. Why choose 'grampa' for your screen name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to irritate schmucks like you.
Click to expand...



Well, time to grow up, punk.


----------



## idb

Unkotare said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a dim-witted teenager. Why choose 'grampa' for your screen name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you must be a clairvoyant.
> You've deduced all the facts from a few subjective posts on the interweb.
> Mind you, it pretty much reflects your general level of knowledge on most subjects before posting on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you and the other teenager can get together and paint each other's toenails. What fun!
Click to expand...


Tsk...I don't know where he lives...silly!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Unkotare said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a dim-witted teenager. Why choose 'grampa' for your screen name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to irritate schmucks like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, time to grow up, punk.
Click to expand...


Internet tough guy eh? Well this "teenager" at heart would eat your lunch PUNK


----------



## idb

Unkotare said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a dim-witted teenager. Why choose 'grampa' for your screen name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to irritate schmucks like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, time to grow up, punk.
Click to expand...


Punk?!
I wonder if he feels lucky?


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your a prior law breaker with the noise ordinance, you had a door left wide open, when ask for ID you refused which is why you were charged with obstruction. can't you learn that you must cooperate with the law and stay out of trouble?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooo that is the attitude that will lead the us into a police state
Click to expand...


I'm thinking that too.  They are trying to keep the peace for sure, it makes their jobs easier but it pisses people off.  They feel their rights are being trampled on but if they start objecting too much, it becomes expensive and time consuming.

People don't have money or time these days.


----------



## strollingbones

i have never been much for craziness...but obama signed a bill allowing the police to pretty much do anything they want....and yet there is not outrage from the left over this?  why is that......i remember when this whole country was a free speech zone....


----------



## Unkotare

Grampa Murked U said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to irritate schmucks like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, time to grow up, punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internet tough guy eh? Well this "teenager" at heart would eat your lunch PUNK
Click to expand...




Yeah, yeah, I'm sure you'd play loud music in a very threatening manner...


----------



## Ravi

It sounds like your brother let them in and you were too drunk to think clearly.

Get a lawyer and you'll get off easily unless you are on probation for any reason.

Stop drinking so much.

Stop forcing your loud music down your neighbor's ears.

Easy solutions.


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> i have never been much for craziness...but obama signed a bill allowing the police to pretty much do anything they want....and yet there is not outrage from the left over this?  why is that......i remember when this whole country was a free speech zone....



The police were doing this long before Obama.  They have handbooks.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Gramps......

On a scale of 1 to 10..........

.........What impact do you believe the prior noise complaint had on the way you were dealt with during this incident?


----------



## editec

What? did you think your constitutional rights extended into other people's homes and into other people's eardrums?

You knew what would happen if you didn't comply with the officers (I think quite reasonable) request.

Your right to play music in your house stops at your property line.

Now in all liklihood, had you turned off the music they cops would have left.

But instead you thought you'd play the passive aggressive _my home is my castle_ game.

You lost.

My advise is that you get a lawyer to cut a deal, pay the fines and 

go ye forth and sin no more.​


----------



## Seawytch

Grampa Murked U said:


> My door wasn't open till they opened it.


You said in your opening post that your brother opened your door.


----------



## Truthmatters

Get yourself a good lawyer.

fight the arrest if you truely feel it was wrong.


----------



## xotoxi

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



Had you ever considered showing them your I'd?  Likely, they would have lokked at it, told you to turn the music down,  and left.

But by being obstinent, which I suppose is your right to do,  you got to visit the jail.

WAY TO SHOW 'EM!!!


----------



## tinydancer

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



I would suggest you have nanny cams placed in key locations immediately.

And put your lawyer seriously on speed dial And whatever you do make sure your attorney is anti cop.

Some lawyers play a double game. So be careful there.

Then take what you are posting here and make sure the ACLU gets a copy of what you've been thru.

And most importantly keep a record of this somewhere.

Start messages to yourself to log any further incidences on the net as a diary or a log.

Make sure you get the names of all the cops who did this. Get your neighbors name in the complaint. They have to tell you.

Now to the neighbor who is doing all this to you. Get hold of me on pm.

I once had to take out this one asshole by donating in a Jerry Lewis Telethon 50,000 dollars in this pricks name. I  and many others he had tormented died laughing when I saw his name come up at the bottom of the screen. 



Don't ask on an open board whatever other shit I did to this guy. Let's just say....

I won


----------



## CaughtInTheMid

Grampa Murked U said:


> I feel like I should be a Ron Paul supporter after this episode.



it seems everyone does once our loss of rights affects them personally. otherwise, we just let them go without a fight.


----------



## Katzndogz

If this isn't a carbon copy of a similar situation with a certain college professor and white cop.

You knew you were in your own home,  They didn't know you were in your own home.  Especially with the door open.   

Call a local lawyer.


----------



## LoneLaugher

tinydancer said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you have nanny cams placed in key locations immediately.
> 
> And put your lawyer seriously on speed dial And whatever you do make sure your attorney is anti cop.
> 
> Some lawyers play a double game. So be careful there.
> 
> Then take what you are posting here and make sure the ACLU gets a copy of what you've been thru.
> 
> And most importantly keep a record of this somewhere.
> 
> Start messages to yourself to log any further incidences on the net as a diary or a log.
> 
> Make sure you get the names of all the cops who did this. Get your neighbors name in the complaint. They have to tell you.
> 
> Now to the neighbor who is doing all this to you. Get hold of me on pm.
> 
> I once had to take out this one asshole by donating in a Jerry Lewis Telethon 50,000 dollars in this pricks name. I  and many others he had tormented died laughing when I saw his name come up at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask on an open board whatever other shit I did to this guy. Let's just say....
> 
> I won
Click to expand...


You speak of your dishonesty and devious nature with such pride.


----------



## tinydancer

I believe in vengeance. One should always think God's busy somewhere, I can handle this smiting myself.

Smiting 101.

When you get the neighbor you are having problems/issues with.  Make him/her wish they'd died as a child.


----------



## Katzndogz

If this isn't a carbon copy of a similar situation with a certain college professor and white cop.

You knew you were in your own home,  They didn't know you were in your own home.  Especially with the door open.   

Call a local lawyer.


----------



## Truthmatters

tinydancer said:


> I believe in vengeance. One should always think God's busy somewhere, I can handle this smiting myself.
> 
> Smiting 101.
> 
> When you get the neighbor you are having problems/issues with.  Make him/her wish they'd died as a child.



What a nice person you are.

What will you do if this nutter poster kills someone?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Grampa Murked U said:


> "......*apparently* I told my brother to close the door."​


'Nuff said.


----------



## tinydancer

LoneLaugher said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you have nanny cams placed in key locations immediately.
> 
> And put your lawyer seriously on speed dial And whatever you do make sure your attorney is anti cop.
> 
> Some lawyers play a double game. So be careful there.
> 
> Then take what you are posting here and make sure the ACLU gets a copy of what you've been thru.
> 
> And most importantly keep a record of this somewhere.
> 
> Start messages to yourself to log any further incidences on the net as a diary or a log.
> 
> Make sure you get the names of all the cops who did this. Get your neighbors name in the complaint. They have to tell you.
> 
> Now to the neighbor who is doing all this to you. Get hold of me on pm.
> 
> I once had to take out this one asshole by donating in a Jerry Lewis Telethon 50,000 dollars in this pricks name. I  and many others he had tormented died laughing when I saw his name come up at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask on an open board whatever other shit I did to this guy. Let's just say....
> 
> I won
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You speak of your dishonesty and devious nature with such pride.
Click to expand...




In my world it's called vengeance. And you bet. I got the bad guy.

One of my faves was putting an ad in a couple of the major papers for a "former sex offender" group meeting at his house in the classified section.

It was one funny night watching what happened over there.


----------



## J.E.D

Unkotare said:


> You were drunk and wearing a white tank top at the time, weren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered stopping being an asshole and turning down the music? What are you, some dopey teenager looking for attention? They should have tazed you.



So you ARE'NT for personal freedom. Got it 

Seriously though, Gramps, you should have just showed them your ID. It sounds like they threw you in jail because you pissed them off. I know it sucks, but that's just the way some cops are. BTW, a phone call is not a right.


----------



## Truthmatters

Tiny dancer is a horrible person


----------



## edthecynic

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.


So you got the basic Skip Gates treatment. I'm curious where you stood on that issue. Most CON$ sided with the cops because Obama sided with Gates. Whose side did you take?


----------



## kaz

JosefK said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were drunk and wearing a white tank top at the time, weren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered stopping being an asshole and turning down the music? What are you, some dopey teenager looking for attention? They should have tazed you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you ARE'NT for personal freedom. Got it
Click to expand...


This is a fundamental difference between liberalism and libertarianism.  We believe that others have personal freedom from your actions, you don't.  Libertarianism is you have the right to do whatever you want as long as you don't infringe on other's right to do the same.  Liberalism is you have the right to do what you want (other then with your wallet), fuck em.

Grampa, you were being an ass to your neighbors good mood or not.  Suppose your neighbors did that to you the night before you were supposed to do a big job?


----------



## blastoff

You're such a joy to have in the neighborhood that others periodically have to call the cops because you think everyone wants to hear what you want to hear.  I'd say if the cops are messin' with you it's because you deserve it.


----------



## edthecynic

tinydancer said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you have nanny cams placed in key locations immediately.
> 
> And put your lawyer seriously on speed dial And whatever you do make sure your attorney is anti cop.
> 
> Some lawyers play a double game. So be careful there.
> 
> Then take what you are posting here and make sure the ACLU gets a copy of what you've been thru.
> 
> And most importantly keep a record of this somewhere.
> 
> Start messages to yourself to log any further incidences on the net as a diary or a log.
> 
> Make sure you get the names of all the cops who did this. Get your neighbors name in the complaint. They have to tell you.
> 
> Now to the neighbor who is doing all this to you. Get hold of me on pm.
> 
> I once had to take out this one asshole by donating in a Jerry Lewis Telethon 50,000 dollars in this pricks name. I  and many others he had tormented died laughing when I saw his name come up at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask on an open board whatever other shit I did to this guy. Let's just say....
> 
> I won
Click to expand...

And you call yourself a Christian!!!!


----------



## Ernie S.

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.


Were you wrong? No. Were you smart? No again. The best way to deal with a situation like that is to stay cool and remain non adversarial.
Call a lawyer after they leave.
You had 5 cops in your house that responded to a criminal complaint. Acting like a wise-ass is liable to get you an ass kicking and believe me, unless you have a video camera running, the words of 5 cops will be believed in court. 
I'm not saying it's justified, but cops deal with wise-asses all the time and have little patients for them. They would sooner put you on the floor semi conscious than let a situation escalate.
I'd be calling a lawyer who will, at the very least get the charges dropped and may recommend a lawsuit.


----------



## Truthmatters

tinydancer said:


> In my world it's called vengeance. And you bet. I got the bad guy.
> 
> One of my faves was putting an ad in a couple of the major papers for a "former sex offender" group meeting at his house in the classified section.
> 
> It was one funny night watching what happened over there.



Vengance is mine sayth the lord


----------



## tinydancer

Truthmatters said:


> Tiny dancer is a horrible person





Too funny. This man was tormenting all my friends, their children and myself and my children.

I just made it all even stevan. 

I really can write about Vengeance legally 101. Sometimes people need more than a smack upside their head.

And you have to stop their bad and ugly behavior yourself because the police and or the court system are over loaded.


----------



## Sallow

editec said:


> What? did you think your constitutional rights extended into other people's homes and into other people's eardrums?
> 
> You knew what would happen if you didn't comply with the officers (I think quite reasonable) request.
> 
> Your right to play music in your house stops at your property line.
> 
> Now in all liklihood, had you turned off the music they cops would have left.
> 
> But instead you thought you'd play the passive aggressive _my home is my castle_ game.
> 
> You lost.
> 
> My advise is that you get a lawyer to cut a deal, pay the fines and
> 
> go ye forth and sin no more.​



Great advice.

Gramps? Are you listening?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Douger said:


> If someone comes into your living room uninvited you ask them to leave. If they don't you kill them.


Put down the video-game controller....







.....and (slowly) step-away, *Skippy*.​


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> I feel like I should be a Ron Paul supporter after this episode.
> 
> I expected a couple hundred dollar ticket as before but instead *I got fucked*.



Before you went to jail or after?


----------



## del

tinydancer said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you have nanny cams placed in key locations immediately.
> 
> And put your lawyer seriously on speed dial And whatever you do make sure your attorney is anti cop.
> 
> Some lawyers play a double game. So be careful there.
> 
> Then take what you are posting here and make sure the ACLU gets a copy of what you've been thru.
> 
> And most importantly keep a record of this somewhere.
> 
> Start messages to yourself to log any further incidences on the net as a diary or a log.
> 
> Make sure you get the names of all the cops who did this. Get your neighbors name in the complaint. They have to tell you.
> 
> Now to the neighbor who is doing all this to you. Get hold of me on pm.
> 
> I once had to take out this one asshole by donating in a Jerry Lewis Telethon 50,000 dollars in this pricks name. I  and many others he had tormented died laughing when I saw his name come up at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask on an open board whatever other shit I did to this guy. Let's just say....
> 
> I won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You speak of your dishonesty and devious nature with such pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my world it's called vengeance. And you bet. I got the bad guy.
> 
> One of my faves was putting an ad in a couple of the major papers for a "former sex offender" group meeting at his house in the classified section.
> 
> It was one funny night watching what happened over there.
Click to expand...


you're a real asshole, asshole


----------



## jillian

edthecynic said:


> And you call yourself a Christian!!!!



classy, isn't she? 

She's a nutter whose brain is addled from too much drugs in the 60's.


----------



## Sallow

Ernie S. said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you wrong? No. Were you smart? No again. The best way to deal with a situation like that is to stay cool and remain non adversarial.
> Call a lawyer after they leave.
> You had 5 cops in your house that responded to a criminal complaint. Acting like a wise-ass is liable to get you an ass kicking and believe me, unless you have a video camera running, the words of 5 cops will be believed in court.
> I'm not saying it's justified, but cops deal with wise-asses all the time and have little patients for them. They would sooner put you on the floor semi conscious than let a situation escalate.
> *I'd be calling a lawyer who will, at the very least get the charges dropped and may recommend a lawsuit*.
Click to expand...


Good advice until this point.

Some time ago..the Pope visited my block in Manhattan on the upper east side. It seemed like a normal day when I left for work but when I came home it was a war zone. The whole area was blocked off. I went up to the police and showed them my driver's license. They would not let me on my own block into my own home..that I own. Add in, they didn't let my dog walker on the block either.

It was 5 hours until I got to get into my apartment. I talked with several city council people about this..and they said there was really nothing I could do.

Sometimes you gotta just let it go.


----------



## del

tinydancer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny dancer is a horrible person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny. This man was tormenting all my friends, their children and myself and my children.
> 
> I just made it all even stevan.
> 
> I really can write about Vengeance legally 101. Sometimes people need more than a smack upside their head.
> 
> And you have to stop their bad and ugly behavior yourself because the police and or the court system are over loaded.
Click to expand...


you're still an asshole, asshole


----------



## tinydancer

edthecynic said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you have nanny cams placed in key locations immediately.
> 
> And put your lawyer seriously on speed dial And whatever you do make sure your attorney is anti cop.
> 
> Some lawyers play a double game. So be careful there.
> 
> Then take what you are posting here and make sure the ACLU gets a copy of what you've been thru.
> 
> And most importantly keep a record of this somewhere.
> 
> Start messages to yourself to log any further incidences on the net as a diary or a log.
> 
> Make sure you get the names of all the cops who did this. Get your neighbors name in the complaint. They have to tell you.
> 
> Now to the neighbor who is doing all this to you. Get hold of me on pm.
> 
> I once had to take out this one asshole by donating in a Jerry Lewis Telethon 50,000 dollars in this pricks name. I  and many others he had tormented died laughing when I saw his name come up at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask on an open board whatever other shit I did to this guy. Let's just say....
> 
> I won
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you call yourself a Christian!!!!
Click to expand...


Damn straight I do. I'm the long lost forgotten kinda Christian. 

Turning over tables daily in the houses of the evil ones.


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> It's like Dunkin Donuts just closed and the after party was at my house.



What the hell are they spikin those donuts with?


----------



## Full-Auto

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



Enjoying big government I see.


----------



## tinydancer

del said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny dancer is a horrible person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny. This man was tormenting all my friends, their children and myself and my children.
> 
> I just made it all even stevan.
> 
> I really can write about Vengeance legally 101. Sometimes people need more than a smack upside their head.
> 
> And you have to stop their bad and ugly behavior yourself because the police and or the court system are over loaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're still an asshole, asshole
Click to expand...


Well, aw shucks. An asshole for payback to an evil son of a bitch?

Or just an asshole on a grander scale?


----------



## Truthmatters

tinydancer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny dancer is a horrible person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny. This man was tormenting all my friends, their children and myself and my children.
> 
> I just made it all even stevan.
> 
> I really can write about Vengeance legally 101. Sometimes people need more than a smack upside their head.
> 
> And you have to stop their bad and ugly behavior yourself because the police and or the court system are over loaded.
Click to expand...


Laws and morality only matter when your winnning huh?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Grampa Murked U said:


> I feel like I should be a Ron Paul supporter after this episode.
> 
> I expected a couple hundred dollar ticket as before but instead I got fucked.


Hey, *Ricky Santorum* might be your guy, instead....you know, because the two-o'-you are so-heavy into rape-*fantasies*.

​


----------



## tinydancer

Truthmatters said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny dancer is a horrible person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny. This man was tormenting all my friends, their children and myself and my children.
> 
> I just made it all even stevan.
> 
> I really can write about Vengeance legally 101. Sometimes people need more than a smack upside their head.
> 
> And you have to stop their bad and ugly behavior yourself because the police and or the court system are over loaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laws and morality only matter when your winnning huh?
Click to expand...


I paid back a very evil human being.

Did I ever tell you about the time a batch of us hid his car under a snow bank? All we did was shovel a ton of snow over his Datsun and laughed our asses off watching him freak.


----------



## Ravi

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> So you got the basic Skip Gates treatment. I'm curious where you stood on that issue. Most CON$ sided with the cops because Obama sided with Gates. Whose side did you take?
Click to expand...

Except Gates wasn't actually doing anything wrong and grumpy Gramps was: disturbing the peace.


----------



## Ernie S.

jillian said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you call yourself a Christian!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classy, isn't she?
> 
> She's a nutter whose brain is addled from too much drugs in the 60's.
Click to expand...


Meh? Classy, no, but if you've ever dealt with an asshole neighbor and had the cops tell you there's nothing you can do, a not so subtle message is quite effective. The best vengeance is the act crafted so the recipient knows who committed it, but can't prove it.


----------



## del

tinydancer said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny. This man was tormenting all my friends, their children and myself and my children.
> 
> I just made it all even stevan.
> 
> I really can write about Vengeance legally 101. Sometimes people need more than a smack upside their head.
> 
> And you have to stop their bad and ugly behavior yourself because the police and or the court system are over loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're still an asshole, asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, aw shucks. An asshole for payback to an evil son of a bitch?
> 
> Or just an asshole on a grander scale?
Click to expand...


just a small, mean, cowardly asshole who doesn't have the balls to face someone but sneaks around like a punk bitch.

that kind of asshole, asshole


----------



## percysunshine

Grampa Murked U said:


> * I went to jail tonight and i need advice*
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house...blah blah blah ...nearly 3 hours.



An entirely concocted story with a 3.7/10 creativity score.


----------



## Truthmatters

tinydancer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny. This man was tormenting all my friends, their children and myself and my children.
> 
> I just made it all even stevan.
> 
> I really can write about Vengeance legally 101. Sometimes people need more than a smack upside their head.
> 
> And you have to stop their bad and ugly behavior yourself because the police and or the court system are over loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laws and morality only matter when your winnning huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I paid back a very evil human being.
> 
> Did I ever tell you about the time a batch of us hid his car under a snow bank? All we did was shovel a ton of snow over his Datsun and laughed our asses off watching him freak.
Click to expand...


and you wonder why kids bully today?


The right raises these kids to extract vengence from their neighbors


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Unkotare said:


> You were drunk and wearing a white tank top at the time, weren't you?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE2Sletz0kg]Reno 911 Terry's Girlfriend - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## del

percysunshine said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> * I went to jail tonight and i need advice*
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house...blah blah blah ...nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An entirely concocted story with a 3.7/10 creativity score.
Click to expand...


i dunno. if you're going to make up a story, why would you make yourself look like such a loser?


----------



## edthecynic

tinydancer said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you have nanny cams placed in key locations immediately.
> 
> And put your lawyer seriously on speed dial And whatever you do make sure your attorney is anti cop.
> 
> Some lawyers play a double game. So be careful there.
> 
> Then take what you are posting here and make sure the ACLU gets a copy of what you've been thru.
> 
> And most importantly keep a record of this somewhere.
> 
> Start messages to yourself to log any further incidences on the net as a diary or a log.
> 
> Make sure you get the names of all the cops who did this. Get your neighbors name in the complaint. They have to tell you.
> 
> Now to the neighbor who is doing all this to you. Get hold of me on pm.
> 
> I once had to take out this one asshole by donating in a Jerry Lewis Telethon 50,000 dollars in this pricks name. I  and many others he had tormented died laughing when I saw his name come up at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask on an open board whatever other shit I did to this guy. Let's just say....
> 
> I won
> 
> 
> 
> And you call yourself a Christian!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn straight I do.* I'm the long lost forgotten kinda Christian.*
> 
> Turning over tables daily in the houses of the evil ones.
Click to expand...

More like the common ChINO, Christian in name only for political purposes only!

Luke 6: 27  But I say unto you which hear, Love your enemies, do good to them which hate you,
 28 Bless them that curse you, and pray for them which despitefully use you.
 29 And unto him that smiteth thee on the one cheek offer also the other; and him that taketh away thy cloke forbid not to take thy coat also.


----------



## tinydancer

Truthmatters said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laws and morality only matter when your winnning huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid back a very evil human being.
> 
> Did I ever tell you about the time a batch of us hid his car under a snow bank? All we did was shovel a ton of snow over his Datsun and laughed our asses off watching him freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you wonder why kids bully today?
> 
> 
> The right raises these kids to extract vengence from their neighbors
Click to expand...


No. It's giving someone who has bullied the rest of us to make them get a taste of their own medicine.

He was the bully. We were the ones that finally had the gumption up to fight back.


----------



## rdean

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



Did you respect your neighbors?  Someone called the police.


----------



## percysunshine

del said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> * I went to jail tonight and i need advice*
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house...blah blah blah ...nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An entirely concocted story with a 3.7/10 creativity score.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dunno. if you're going to make up a story, why would you make yourself look like such a loser?
Click to expand...


Sympathy reps? It was posted at 3.59 am


----------



## California Girl

Grampa Murked U said:


> No I wasn't, nor have I ever sported wife beaters.
> 
> Yes the music was loud. I just closed a 42 grand labor job and was celebrating with my partner. Jobs like that are rare this time of year, especially in this economy. That's 2 in 2 months.......I was in a good mood.
> 
> As far as the person that said I should keep such personal stiff to myself.
> 
> Your right, but o don't care. I'm me, and I'm not ashamed of who I am. I come from a poor background and I think I've done well for myself. I've mentioned several times that I'm proof that big govt isn't needed and I still believe that.
> 
> I'm me. I'm honest and if others don't like it........ Fuckem.



Get a decent lawyer.

And, for the record, people who inflict their music on the rest of the neighborhood seriously piss me off. You have your rights - they rock... but I have mine too and people like you should understand that. Your rights do not outweigh mine.


----------



## edthecynic

tinydancer said:


> *I believe in vengeance*. One should always think God's busy somewhere, I can handle this smiting myself.
> 
> Smiting 101.
> 
> When you get the neighbor you are having problems/issues with.  Make him/her wish they'd died as a child.


Matthew 5: 38  Ye have heard that it hath been said, An eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth:
 39 But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also.
 40 And if any man will sue thee at the law, and take away thy coat, let him have thy cloke also.
 41 And whosoever shall compel thee to go a mile, go with him twain.


----------



## Truthmatters

tinydancer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paid back a very evil human being.
> 
> Did I ever tell you about the time a batch of us hid his car under a snow bank? All we did was shovel a ton of snow over his Datsun and laughed our asses off watching him freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you wonder why kids bully today?
> 
> 
> The right raises these kids to extract vengence from their neighbors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It's giving someone who has bullied the rest of us to make them get a taste of their own medicine.
> 
> He was the bully. We were the ones that finally had the gumption up to fight back.
Click to expand...


so what did he do to you for you do decide legal avenues were not enough?

Just what made you abandon your religion to seek vengence?


----------



## Sallow

tinydancer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paid back a very evil human being.
> 
> Did I ever tell you about the time a batch of us hid his car under a snow bank? All we did was shovel a ton of snow over his Datsun and laughed our asses off watching him freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you wonder why kids bully today?
> 
> 
> The right raises these kids to extract vengence from their neighbors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It's giving someone who has bullied the rest of us to make them get a taste of their own medicine.
> 
> He was the bully. We were the ones that finally had the gumption up to fight back.
Click to expand...


You did something patently wrong and indefensible. We live and enjoy society because all of it's members agree to be civil and settle disputes in a manner prescribed by our laws and protocols. You went outside that.


----------



## merrill

We have no idea of all the facts and where you live.

Did they issue a citation after 3 hours?  Did your neighbors complain and how often do you disturb the peace? 

Most likely neighbors complained cuz cops don't drive around listening for noise.

Call a lawyer...


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Unkotare said:


> Your screen name includes "grampa." Why do you seem like a dopey teenager?


I guess it's always possible *Grampa Murked U* is (merely) a "cover"/_alias_ for.....

*Warrior102!!!!*


----------



## del

percysunshine said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> An entirely concocted story with a 3.7/10 creativity score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno. if you're going to make up a story, why would you make yourself look like such a loser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sympathy reps? It was posted at 3.59 am
Click to expand...


could be.

 drunken remorse seems more likely, but it could be


----------



## occupied

Sounds like you have a neighbor who likes to sleep in their own damn home and cops who don't like repeat offenders.


----------



## tinydancer

del said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're still an asshole, asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, aw shucks. An asshole for payback to an evil son of a bitch?
> 
> Or just an asshole on a grander scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just a small, mean, cowardly asshole who doesn't have the balls to face someone but sneaks around like a punk bitch.
> 
> that kind of asshole, asshole
Click to expand...


Oh I made sure he knew I was paying him back for what he had done. I was very in his face.

No sneaking around.

That was the beauty of it. He raped my friend. In those days you could never prove date rape. And no prosecutor would even touch a case like date rape. 

*  La vendetta è un piatto che si serve freddo*


----------



## del

tinydancer said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, aw shucks. An asshole for payback to an evil son of a bitch?
> 
> Or just an asshole on a grander scale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a small, mean, cowardly asshole who doesn't have the balls to face someone but sneaks around like a punk bitch.
> 
> that kind of asshole, asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I made sure he knew I was paying him back for what he had done. I was very in his face.
> 
> No sneaking around.
> 
> That was the beauty of it. He raped my friend. In those days you could never prove date rape. And no prosecutor would even touch a case like date rape.
> 
> *  La vendetta è un piatto che si serve freddo*
Click to expand...


of course he did.


----------



## tinydancer

Sallow said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you wonder why kids bully today?
> 
> 
> The right raises these kids to extract vengence from their neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. It's giving someone who has bullied the rest of us to make them get a taste of their own medicine.
> 
> He was the bully. We were the ones that finally had the gumption up to fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did something patently wrong and indefensible. We live and enjoy society because all of it's members agree to be civil and settle disputes in a manner prescribed by our laws and protocols. You went outside that.
Click to expand...


Oh fuck off. He raped my friend. He bullied all of us. We are talking decades ago when stalking and date rape weren't even a judicial blink of an eye.


----------



## del

tinydancer said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It's giving someone who has bullied the rest of us to make them get a taste of their own medicine.
> 
> He was the bully. We were the ones that finally had the gumption up to fight back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did something patently wrong and indefensible. We live and enjoy society because all of it's members agree to be civil and settle disputes in a manner prescribed by our laws and protocols. You went outside that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fuck off. He raped my friend. He bullied all of us. We are talking decades ago when stalking and date rape weren't even a judicial blink of an eye.
Click to expand...


yeah, they only started prosecuting rape last week.


 it's a good thing brave citizens like yourself were willing to take up the slack and bury people's cars in snow and make prank phone calls.


----------



## Full-Auto

tinydancer said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It's giving someone who has bullied the rest of us to make them get a taste of their own medicine.
> 
> He was the bully. We were the ones that finally had the gumption up to fight back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did something patently wrong and indefensible. We live and enjoy society because all of it's members agree to be civil and settle disputes in a manner prescribed by our laws and protocols. You went outside that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fuck off. He raped my friend. He bullied all of us. We are talking decades ago when stalking and date rape weren't even a judicial blink of an eye.
Click to expand...


Then you were too kind.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Grampa Murked U said:


> I just closed a 42 grand labor job and was celebrating with my partner. Jobs like that are rare this time of year, especially in this economy. That's 2 in 2 months.......
> 
> I'm me. I'm honest and if others don't like it........ Fuckem.



Jon Lovitz Appears as the Pathological Liar on "The Tonight Show"​


----------



## Fang

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



The story doesn't make any sense. Your brother tried to close the back door but couldn't? Was it broke?

"apparently" you told your brother to close the door? You're not sure?

How did the police get into your house? Once they were in why didn't you just show them your license?

This story smells of many facts left out.


----------



## tinydancer

del said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a small, mean, cowardly asshole who doesn't have the balls to face someone but sneaks around like a punk bitch.
> 
> that kind of asshole, asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I made sure he knew I was paying him back for what he had done. I was very in his face.
> 
> No sneaking around.
> 
> That was the beauty of it. He raped my friend. In those days you could never prove date rape. And no prosecutor would even touch a case like date rape.
> 
> *  La vendetta è un piatto che si serve freddo*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course he did.
Click to expand...


You couldn't prove date rape in those days. But it happened altogether too frequently. 

This wasn't like Cheryl's situation but even in that situation how many people said she asked for it? Why was it so hard for that prosecutor to convict the men who raped her? ETA: famous case that Jodie Foster made a movie about it

And what was worse and what caused all of us to seek vengeance and stop him in his tracks was no one in the Police Department or Prosecutors office would ever touch a date rape situation back then.


----------



## Truthmatters

tinydancer said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you have nanny cams placed in key locations immediately.
> 
> And put your lawyer seriously on speed dial And whatever you do make sure your attorney is anti cop.
> 
> Some lawyers play a double game. So be careful there.
> 
> Then take what you are posting here and make sure the ACLU gets a copy of what you've been thru.
> 
> And most importantly keep a record of this somewhere.
> 
> Start messages to yourself to log any further incidences on the net as a diary or a log.
> 
> Make sure you get the names of all the cops who did this. Get your neighbors name in the complaint. They have to tell you.
> 
> Now to the neighbor who is doing all this to you. Get hold of me on pm.
> 
> I once had to take out this one asshole by donating in a Jerry Lewis Telethon 50,000 dollars in this pricks name. I  and many others he had tormented died laughing when I saw his name come up at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask on an open board whatever other shit I did to this guy. Let's just say....
> 
> I won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You speak of your dishonesty and devious nature with such pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my world it's called vengeance. And you bet. I got the bad guy.
> 
> One of my faves was putting an ad in a couple of the major papers for a "former sex offender" group meeting at his house in the classified section.
> 
> It was one funny night watching what happened over there.
Click to expand...


This is not something that exsisted at the time you claim this "rape" happened and NO ONE acted on a rape claim.

Caught lying girl


----------



## Truthmatters

There were NO sex offender groups back in those days liar


----------



## Full-Auto

Truthmatters said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak of your dishonesty and devious nature with such pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my world it's called vengeance. And you bet. I got the bad guy.
> 
> One of my faves was putting an ad in a couple of the major papers for a "former sex offender" group meeting at his house in the classified section.
> 
> It was one funny night watching what happened over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not something that exsisted at the time you claim this "rape" happened and NO ONE acted on a rape claim.
> 
> Caught lying girl
Click to expand...


How the fuck would you know?

I suggest you look at the figures of false accusations in this country to understand the difficulties of prosecuting such cases.


----------



## Mr. H.

Good luck finding a lawyer... on a Saturday.


----------



## tinydancer

Truthmatters said:


> There were NO sex offender groups back in those days liar



In the early 80's in Canada? Damn straight there was. Via the John Howard Society.

Man you are one uneducated person.


----------



## Truthmatters

prove it.

Now yor also saying that Canada didnt prosicute RAPE in the 80s?


----------



## Truthmatters

The John Howard Society of Canada


prove this group did what you claimed


----------



## tinydancer

Truthmatters said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak of your dishonesty and devious nature with such pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my world it's called vengeance. And you bet. I got the bad guy.
> 
> One of my faves was putting an ad in a couple of the major papers for a "former sex offender" group meeting at his house in the classified section.
> 
> It was one funny night watching what happened over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not something that exsisted at the time you claim this "rape" happened and NO ONE acted on a rape claim.
> 
> Caught lying girl
Click to expand...


You fool. Do you even realize even in this day and age there thousands of rape kits that have never been examined.

I think it's Houston who just had the biggest scandal regarding this. Something like 4 or 5 thousand kits if I remember correctly. Could be more. Dating back to the 80's.


----------



## Truthmatters

There were no exoffender groups back then


----------



## Truthmatters

go prove the group you claimed held ex sex offender meetings in 1980.


----------



## Full-Auto

Truthmatters said:


> There were no exoffender groups back then



Are you attempting a new level of stupidity?


----------



## Truthmatters

will you attempt to prove her correct?


----------



## tinydancer

Truthmatters said:


> The John Howard Society of Canada
> 
> 
> prove this group did what you claimed



John Howard Society works with many who come out on parole. Wide ranging. And non discriminatory. From murderers to thieves to sex offenders.

They actually are an amazing resource to garner information and data from.


----------



## Truthmatters

You went after this neighbor for some petty slight


you got caught showing what a horrible person you are so you made up  the rape story.


----------



## Chris

Here's an educational video....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0mtxXEGE8]Chris Rock - How not to get your ass kicked by the police! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

tinydancer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny dancer is a horrible person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny. This man was tormenting all my friends, their children and myself and my children.
> 
> I just made it all even stevan.
> 
> I really can write about Vengeance legally 101. Sometimes people need more than a smack upside their head.
> 
> And you have to stop their bad and ugly behavior yourself because the police and or the court system are over loaded.
Click to expand...


hmmmm no mention of rape here.


----------



## Truthmatters

tinydancer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The John Howard Society of Canada
> 
> 
> prove this group did what you claimed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Howard Society works with many who come out on parole. Wide ranging. And non discriminatory. From murderers to thieves to sex offenders.
> 
> They actually are an amazing resource to garner information and data from.
Click to expand...


But you couldnt find your proof there huh.


----------



## Dot Com

Unkotare said:


> Your screen name includes "grampa." Why do you seem like a dopey teenager?





Unkotare said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I wasn't, nor have I ever sported wife beaters.
> 
> Yes the music was loud. I just closed a 42 grand labor job and was celebrating with my partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you, or are you not, a dopey teenager?
Click to expand...

I'm thinking he is some 20-30 something punk.


Unkotare said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> you were drunk and wearing a white tank top at the time, weren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered stopping being an asshole and turning down the music? What are you, some dopey teenager looking for attention? They should have tazed you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if a man cant wear his tank top enjoy some wine, woman and song in his own gawd damn home in his own god damn l-z boy without 5-o rollin up on his ass and throwin it in the crowbar motel we might as well jus call up hu jintoa and surrender now..gawd damn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A grown man who can't enjoy all of that without distrubing and disrespecting his neighbors like some thoughtless little punk bitch deserves a night stick up his ass. Ask Gingrich to set you up in a pad on the Moon if you lack the maturity and respect to live with other human beings.
Click to expand...

BINGO!!!


zzzz said:


> You are expected to meekly follow orders when faced with police authority. Any resistance can be and usually will be met with a combination of tazing, slamming you on the floor and other violent responses.
> 
> They will offer you a plea deal, and drop some of the charges. Until you see the arresting officers arrest report and see what they said happened you will be in the dark.
> 
> Its going to take months to get it straightened out but in the end you will probably get a fine and maybe some community service or probation.


as he should. This isn't his first offense & the officers prolly knew it if they have onboard 'puters like they do in my community.


----------



## Zoom

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



Sounds like racial profiling to me. 

Oh and I dont associate with jailbirds.


----------



## Zoom

RDD_1210 said:


> Seems like par for the course for you. Once a POS asshole, always a POS asshole.
> 
> And why would you post this here? Almost seems like you're bragging and proud to go to jail again. We get it, you're a bad ass who has no respect for the people around him.



POS or PWT?


----------



## tinydancer

Truthmatters said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny dancer is a horrible person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny. This man was tormenting all my friends, their children and myself and my children.
> 
> I just made it all even stevan.
> 
> I really can write about Vengeance legally 101. Sometimes people need more than a smack upside their head.
> 
> And you have to stop their bad and ugly behavior yourself because the police and or the court system are over loaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmmm no mention of rape here.
Click to expand...


Really? I don't know where you are looking but the JHS even did a study on sex offender recivitsm study that is well known.

Here's a link: 

John Howard Society of Alberta - Sex Offender Recidivism - page 1


----------



## Dot Com

I called you an assclown lastnight, b4 signing off, & I was right


----------



## Dot Com

RDD_1210 said:


> Seems like par for the course for you. Once a POS asshole, always a POS asshole.
> 
> And why would you post this here? Almost seems like you're bragging and proud to go to jail again. We get it, you're a bad ass who has no respect for the people around him.



That about sums it up.


----------



## Full-Auto

Truthmatters said:


> will you attempt to prove her correct?



No need it is quite easy to see you are the one full of shit.  MAYBE SKIPPY YOU MIGHT PROVE YOUR CLAIMS.


----------



## paulitician

I feel for ya man, i really do. It's the new America. The Police State is here. The Gestapo runs the show now. That being said, a decent Lawyer should be able to handle this for you. But don't hold your breath waiting for the Gestapo to be punished. It's your word against their's, and that rarely works out well for the average Citizen. In a Police State the Police are always right. But hang in there, a decent Lawyer will help you out. Sorry you had to suffer though. I'll pray for you. Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## percysunshine

Chris said:


> Here's an educational video....
> 
> Chris Rock - How not to get your ass kicked by the police! - YouTube




Is this some sort of weird obtuse metaphore for liberals getting their ass kicked on a dominantly conservative message board?

Funny as heck Chris.


----------



## bitterlyclingin

Who you dealing with, wherever you are, Gramps? The Gestapo?
Did the police know you vote on the Conservative side? You never know, if living in a place like San Francisco, where its perfectly alright to march down the street with your male appendage firmly thrust into your boyfriend's rectum, but a must hide in the closet for anyone who votes Conservative, they may not be all that friendly to your kind?


----------



## tinydancer

Truthmatters said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The John Howard Society of Canada
> 
> 
> prove this group did what you claimed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Howard Society works with many who come out on parole. Wide ranging. And non discriminatory. From murderers to thieves to sex offenders.
> 
> They actually are an amazing resource to garner information and data from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you couldnt find your proof there huh.
Click to expand...


Are you insane?

JHS is far more advanced these days in tackling so many different parolees but they've always separated sex offenders (broad term) from others.

Here ya go sparky:

*General Program Description

The Learning Resources Program of the John Howard Society provides rehabilitative programming to individuals supervised through such programs with the goal of reducing the risk of recidivism. The program addresses issues such as Anger, Substance Abuse, Gambling, Problem Solving, Anti-Social Attitudes and Criminal Associations.

Therapeutic programs are developed in response to the needs of offenders served. Typical program offerings include:

    OASIS (Male Batterers Group)

    Criminal Behaviour Awareness Group

    Sex Offender Group

    Driving While Impaired (Intermittent Sentence Group), Co-facilitated with HMP

    Violent Offender Group

    Female Criminal Behaviour Program
*

Learning Resources Program (LRP) - John Howard Society of Newfoundland and Labrador


----------



## Dot Com

Grampa Murked U said:


> It was pretty loud. *I've been ticked for noise ordinance before. *



Thats TWO strikes.  Do it again bright boy


----------



## Full-Auto

bitterlyclingin said:


> Who you dealing with, wherever you are, Gramps? The Gestapo?
> Did the police know you vote on the Conservative side? You never know, if living in a place like San Francisco, where its perfectly alright to march down the street with your male appendage firmly thrust into your boyfriend's rectum, but a must hide in the closet for anyone who votes Conservative, they may not be all that friendly to your kind?



Its nothing like that Im sure.

He was belligerent with police, failed to cooperate and was jailed.

The only response to police should be yes sir and no sir. In this case, turning it down sir.

Result................  NADA


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



How did the cops get into your house?


----------



## Truthmatters

tinydancer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Howard Society works with many who come out on parole. Wide ranging. And non discriminatory. From murderers to thieves to sex offenders.
> 
> They actually are an amazing resource to garner information and data from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you couldnt find your proof there huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
> 
> JHS is far more advanced these days in tackling so many different parolees but they've always separated sex offenders (broad term) from others.
> 
> Here ya go sparky:
> 
> *General Program Description
> 
> The Learning Resources Program of the John Howard Society provides rehabilitative programming to individuals supervised through such programs with the goal of reducing the risk of recidivism. The program addresses issues such as Anger, Substance Abuse, Gambling, Problem Solving, Anti-Social Attitudes and Criminal Associations.
> 
> Therapeutic programs are developed in response to the needs of offenders served. Typical program offerings include:
> 
> OASIS (Male Batterers Group)
> 
> Criminal Behaviour Awareness Group
> 
> Sex Offender Group
> 
> Driving While Impaired (Intermittent Sentence Group), Co-facilitated with HMP
> 
> Violent Offender Group
> 
> Female Criminal Behaviour Program
> *
> 
> Learning Resources Program (LRP) - John Howard Society of Newfoundland and Labrador
Click to expand...


Now prove they did it in the year you claimed


----------



## B. Kidd

Hey Gramps. Initially, don't blow money on a lawyer. These are misdeameanors, not high crimes. Go to court on your arraignment date and see what the prosecutor wants the Judge to impose (fines amt., community service). If the prosecutors reco's to the Judge seem reasonable to you, plead out and settle it. If not, the court will give you time to retain an attorney and continue the case.
Just tryin' to save you some dinero.


----------



## Truthmatters

tinydancer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were NO sex offender groups back in those days liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the early 80's in Canada? Damn straight there was. Via the John Howard Society.
> 
> Man you are one uneducated person.
Click to expand...


Remember your claim.

He raped your friend and then tormented the neighborhood?

yet you have no proof that there were sex offender groups at the time.


You lied and now your lie is coming back to haunt you.

This is a good reason not to lie.


----------



## 007

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coastal Nole. said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, you had a noise complaint? I mean really how loud was this music?
> 
> 
> If im you, I would call my good college buddy whos a lawyer. These cops owe you an apology it seems.
> 
> HOWEVER, as they say, three sides to every story. His, Hers and the truth.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty loud. I've been ticked for noise ordinance before. *But these guys just barged in like it was their house. *
> 
> I'm always prepared to pay the fine as I've had to do once in the past. But their were 5 COP CARS here tonight and *every one of them were in my living room without permission and without a warrant. *
> 
> Ticket me and be gone was my logic.
Click to expand...

I didn't bother reading the 6 pages of crap and insults that these threads always turn into, so I'll just comment here, and my comment is that you better call an attorney, because those pigs are in deep shit if what you said is true. I've had a similar situation where the cops entered without permission. I got a lawyer and tore them a new ass in court, and even got reimbursed by the county for court costs, my attorney, time lost off work and extra for the inconvenience of it all.

Call a lawyer... NOW.


----------



## tinydancer

paulitician said:


> I feel for ya man, i really do. It's the new America. The Police State is here. The Gestapo runs the show now. That being said, a decent Lawyer should be able to handle this for you. But don't hold your breath waiting for the Gestapo to be punished. It's your word against their's, and that rarely works out well for the average Citizen. In a Police State the Police are always right. But hang in there, a decent Lawyer will help you out. Sorry you had to suffer though. I'll pray for you. Good luck and God Bless.
> 
> 
> Police State 2012: No Need to Wait, It&#39;s Already Here - YouTube



Crap the one that really freaks me out is that nutbar sheriff who had the ability to ask for a drone and got one to arrest a whole family. 

Now the drones are being equipped with tasers and grenade launchers and shot guns.

For American citizens. YIKES! SWAT drones I think they are nicknamed.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Grampa Murked U said:


> I feel like I should be a Ron Paul supporter after this episode.
> 
> I expected a couple hundred dollar ticket as before but instead I got fucked.


Americans think most Cops are *still* like Sheriff Andy Taylor and since 9/11 they've accepted more and more thuggish behavior from the Police State. It's only gonna' get worse.

I've instructed my wife to *never* let Law Enforcement in the house without a warrant, I don't care how hard it's raining outside they're *not* coming in.

You people reading this need to do a little research into the laws of your own state. Specifically *when* you can shoot someone who is *breaking into your house.* Every state is different. Don't have a gun? Go get one. December was a record breaker for gun sales and background checks.

As the economy collapses the "great unwashed" will be looking for "targets of opportunity". Are *you* gonna' let yourself be one?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Douger said:


> You're not wrong. You're a coward.
> If someone comes into your living room uninvited you ask them to leave. If they don't you kill them.
> You proved yourself to be uh true murkin. No *A* to be found.



yea....a pussy who runs from the Muslims will do that to the cops....good tale Gordo....


----------



## tinydancer

Truthmatters said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were NO sex offender groups back in those days liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the early 80's in Canada? Damn straight there was. Via the John Howard Society.
> 
> Man you are one uneducated person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember your claim.
> 
> He raped your friend and then tormented the neighborhood?
> 
> yet you have no proof that there were sex offender groups at the time.
> 
> 
> You lied and now your lie is coming back to haunt you.
> 
> This is a good reason not to lie.
Click to expand...


The man was a horrific bully and raped my friend and gloated over it. 

What's your fucking problem? It's the GTA. We had sex offender programs for a long time
in TO and the surrounding communities.

Are you just nuts?


----------



## Warrior102

Call Obama and tell him the police acted stupidly then request a beer summit


----------



## tinydancer

Mad Scientist said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I should be a Ron Paul supporter after this episode.
> 
> I expected a couple hundred dollar ticket as before but instead I got fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Americans think most Cops are *still* like Sheriff Andy Taylor and since 9/11 they've accepted more and more thuggish behavior from the Police State. It's only gonna' get worse.
> 
> I've instructed my wife to *never* let Law Enforcement in the house without a warrant, I don't care how hard it's raining outside they're *not* coming in.
> 
> You people reading this need to do a little research into the laws of your own state. Specifically *when* you can shoot someone who is *breaking into your house.* Every state is different. Don't have a gun? Go get one. December was a record breaker for gun sales and background checks.
> 
> As the economy collapses the "great unwashed" will be looking for "targets of opportunity". Are *you* gonna' let yourself be one?
Click to expand...


What's with the no knock raids? There is no way that this method of police enforcement is going to have happy outcomes.


----------



## paulitician

tinydancer said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for ya man, i really do. It's the new America. The Police State is here. The Gestapo runs the show now. That being said, a decent Lawyer should be able to handle this for you. But don't hold your breath waiting for the Gestapo to be punished. It's your word against their's, and that rarely works out well for the average Citizen. In a Police State the Police are always right. But hang in there, a decent Lawyer will help you out. Sorry you had to suffer though. I'll pray for you. Good luck and God Bless.
> 
> 
> Police State 2012: No Need to Wait, It's Already Here - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap the one that really freaks me out is that nutbar sheriff who had the ability to ask for a drone and got one to arrest a whole family.
> 
> Now the drones are being equipped with tasers and grenade launchers and shot guns.
> 
> For American citizens. YIKES! SWAT drones I think they are nicknamed.
Click to expand...


Yes, there was a time when most would laugh at & ridicule those who suggested the Government would employ Military drones against their own People. Well, now these same people who laughed and ridiculed are seeing just that. But rather than admit they were wrong and the Police State is wrong, these silly people are actually defending and cheerleading for it. They're just too cowardly or ignorant to stand up to Big Brother, so they instead either ignore or actually cheerlead. 

The Police State grows more & more powerful each day. But it is all part of the Global Elite plan i guess. They want their New World Order and they'll stop at nothing to get it. And people are only deludiing themselves if they think that's just a 'Crazy Conspiracy Theory.' It's anything but that. It's very very real. And i don't know if they can be stopped. It may be too late. But i do know much darker days are still ahead for this Nation.


----------



## Truthmatters

tinydancer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the early 80's in Canada? Damn straight there was. Via the John Howard Society.
> 
> Man you are one uneducated person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember your claim.
> 
> He raped your friend and then tormented the neighborhood?
> 
> yet you have no proof that there were sex offender groups at the time.
> 
> 
> You lied and now your lie is coming back to haunt you.
> 
> This is a good reason not to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The man was a horrific bully and raped my friend and gloated over it.
> 
> What's your fucking problem? It's the GTA. We had sex offender programs for a long time
> in TO and the surrounding communities.
> 
> Are you just nuts?
Click to expand...


I provided facts you provided a story.

why should anyone believe your story when it kept changing and you refuse to link to any proof of your claim?


----------



## Truthmatters

Prove there were ex sex offender group meetings in homes in Canada in the early 80s.

If you cant then your story is merely that, a story


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coastal Nole. said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, you had a noise complaint? I mean really how loud was this music?
> 
> 
> If im you, I would call my good college buddy whos a lawyer. These cops owe you an apology it seems.
> 
> HOWEVER, as they say, three sides to every story. His, Hers and the truth.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty loud. I've been ticked for noise ordinance before. But these guys just barged in like it was their house.
> 
> I'm always prepared to pay the fine as I've had to do once in the past. But their were 5 COP CARS here tonight and every one of them were in my living room without permission and without a warrant.
> 
> Ticket me and be gone was my logic.
Click to expand...


And you couldn't just turn the noise down.......why?


----------



## tinydancer

paulitician said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for ya man, i really do. It's the new America. The Police State is here. The Gestapo runs the show now. That being said, a decent Lawyer should be able to handle this for you. But don't hold your breath waiting for the Gestapo to be punished. It's your word against their's, and that rarely works out well for the average Citizen. In a Police State the Police are always right. But hang in there, a decent Lawyer will help you out. Sorry you had to suffer though. I'll pray for you. Good luck and God Bless.
> 
> 
> Police State 2012: No Need to Wait, It's Already Here - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap the one that really freaks me out is that nutbar sheriff who had the ability to ask for a drone and got one to arrest a whole family.
> 
> Now the drones are being equipped with tasers and grenade launchers and shot guns.
> 
> For American citizens. YIKES! SWAT drones I think they are nicknamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a time when most would laugh at & ridicule those who suggested the Government would employ Military drones against their own People. Well, now these same people who laughed and ridiculed are seeing just that. But rather than admit they were wrong and the Police State is wrong, these silly people are actually defending and cheerleading for it. They're just too cowardly or ignorant to stand up to Big Brother, so they instead either ignore or actually cheerlead.
> 
> The Police State grows more & more powerful each day. But it is all part of the Global Elite plan i guess. They want their New World Order and they'll stop at nothing to get it. And people are only deludiing themselves if they think that's just a 'Crazy Conspiracy Theory.' It's anything but that. It's very very real. And i don't know if they can be stopped. It may be too late. But i do know much darker days are still ahead for this Nation.
Click to expand...


I know for me when I see headlines that the police and military are training together in LA it doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.

This whole thought of Police Drones chills me to the bone. And of course the reason for the drones. "safety" riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I wasn't, nor have I ever sported wife beaters.
> 
> Yes the music was loud. I just closed a 42 grand labor job and was celebrating with my partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you, or are you not, a dopey teenager?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being stupid. Of course I'm not. But I DO PAY MY TAXES AND DESERVE TO BE WHO I AM IN MY OWN FUCKIN HOME.
Click to expand...


Your noise did not stay in your "own fuckin home" now, did it?


----------



## whitehall

I sense we aren't hearing "the rest of the story". Most police agencies tell you to turn it down and if they have to come back they issue a summons. If you resist or you are suspected of a crime unrelated to the noise you go to jail. Get a lawyer and quit whining.


----------



## syrenn

Grampa Murked U said:


> Julian, I'm looking at you.





Actually you need to ask George Constanza. Good guy..... he will have an answer for you.


----------



## B. Kidd

whitehall said:


> I sense we aren't hearing "the rest of the story". Most police agencies tell you to turn it down and if they have to come back they issue a summons. If you resist or you are suspected of a crime unrelated to the noise you go to jail. Get a lawyer and quit whining.



He left out the part where he passed out in the holding tank and woke up with a sore asshole!


----------



## Liability

I don't unnerstan.

Is there some common belief that if one is in one's own home, one is immune to arrest?  Or that the police are always obligated -- in those circumstances -- to obtain an arrest warrant or a search warrant before they can enforce a law and arrest you for non compliance with lawful directives?


----------



## Liability

syrenn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julian, I'm looking at you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you need to ask George Constanza. Good guy..... he will have an answer for you.
Click to expand...


I doubt any lawyer will give specific legal "advice" to anybody via an internet message board.  Not even in a PM.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> i have never been much for craziness...but obama signed a bill allowing the police to pretty much do anything they want....and yet there is not outrage from the left over this? why is that.



Because the bill authorizes no such thing. 

As for Gramps getting arrested, unless he posts the police report, any speculation is pointless. 

Otherwise, we live in no police state. Any laws we perceive as a threat to our civil liberties we brought upon ourselves, through fear of terrorism and ignorance of the law.


----------



## barry1960

Grampa Murked U said:


> I feel like I should be a Ron Paul supporter after this episode.
> 
> I expected a couple hundred dollar ticket as before but instead I got fucked.



I am sorry that happened to you in jail. Perhaps your attire attracted the other inmates.

Your screen name is grampa, have you check your hearing aide lately?

So you are the bad neighbor who plays his music too loud. For all of us who deal with inconsiderate neighbors we can live viariously through your discomfort in jail, wishing it were our own bad neighbors. Afterall ,someone had to complain for the police to come out.

It always amazes me how many cops come out for a call like this. Our tax dollars at work.


----------



## syrenn

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.




My opinion:

You were indicated as the owner of the house. A noise violation call in about your house. The cops were making sure they were giving the right person the warning to keep it quiet. 

My guess is if you had just given them your id in the first place you would have just gotten a warning to keep it down. 

They have every right to ask you for your ID. You of course, have every right to refuse. They in turn have every right to haul your as in. Simple


My advice: 

Get as good a lawyer as you can afford as soon as possible. Listen to what he says, and then do what he says.


----------



## tinydancer

Truthmatters said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember your claim.
> 
> He raped your friend and then tormented the neighborhood?
> 
> yet you have no proof that there were sex offender groups at the time.
> 
> 
> You lied and now your lie is coming back to haunt you.
> 
> This is a good reason not to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man was a horrific bully and raped my friend and gloated over it.
> 
> What's your fucking problem? It's the GTA. We had sex offender programs for a long time
> in TO and the surrounding communities.
> 
> Are you just nuts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I provided facts you provided a story.
> 
> why should anyone believe your story when it kept changing and you refuse to link to any proof of your claim?
Click to expand...


How did my story keep changing pray tell?

I linked you to JHS. We are an advanced nation and have had sex offender programs for forever.

Group therapy for sex offenders have been in place up here for decades. We've had child sex offender programs for a long time as well realizing they needed different therapy.

Seriously, what is your problem? 

The  police and the judicial system were stacked against women. The movie I brought up with Jody Foster and I think her name is Kelly oh shoot she was in Witness McGillis? in the early 80's really pointed that out.

Foster played a woman who had a promiscuous past and wore sexy clothing and was gang raped in a bar in front of everybody.

She played the "typical she asked for it" rape victim sadly. And this is based on a true story.

Her lawyer was finally able to get the men prosecuted.

Shook up the pillars of Justice for true. Great movie. 

No one back then believed in "no means no" or even "date rape". Cripes even rape kits are just recent. So yeah I and others tormented the little bastard who raped our friend.

Even in this day and age you can have some whacky judge believe you asked for it. Thank the good Lord that only happens once in a blue moon, but it still happens.


----------



## paulitician

tinydancer said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crap the one that really freaks me out is that nutbar sheriff who had the ability to ask for a drone and got one to arrest a whole family.
> 
> Now the drones are being equipped with tasers and grenade launchers and shot guns.
> 
> For American citizens. YIKES! SWAT drones I think they are nicknamed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a time when most would laugh at & ridicule those who suggested the Government would employ Military drones against their own People. Well, now these same people who laughed and ridiculed are seeing just that. But rather than admit they were wrong and the Police State is wrong, these silly people are actually defending and cheerleading for it. They're just too cowardly or ignorant to stand up to Big Brother, so they instead either ignore or actually cheerlead.
> 
> The Police State grows more & more powerful each day. But it is all part of the Global Elite plan i guess. They want their New World Order and they'll stop at nothing to get it. And people are only deludiing themselves if they think that's just a 'Crazy Conspiracy Theory.' It's anything but that. It's very very real. And i don't know if they can be stopped. It may be too late. But i do know much darker days are still ahead for this Nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know for me when I see headlines that the police and military are training together in LA it doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.
> 
> This whole thought of Police Drones chills me to the bone. And of course the reason for the drones. "safety" riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
Click to expand...


Yeah, i was just reading about that the other day. Our Police Force is being Militarized. They're preparing for civil unrest. Their NDAA will come in handy when all that begins. The Global Elites are destroying the sovereignty of all Nations. The U.S. will be the last & toughest nut to crack though. Most Americans still value their Constitution above all else. And that upsets the Global Elite powers that be. The American Constitution has to go. And they're working on that daily. Very very dark days ahead. It's so sad.


----------



## tinydancer

paulitician said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a time when most would laugh at & ridicule those who suggested the Government would employ Military drones against their own People. Well, now these same people who laughed and ridiculed are seeing just that. But rather than admit they were wrong and the Police State is wrong, these silly people are actually defending and cheerleading for it. They're just too cowardly or ignorant to stand up to Big Brother, so they instead either ignore or actually cheerlead.
> 
> The Police State grows more & more powerful each day. But it is all part of the Global Elite plan i guess. They want their New World Order and they'll stop at nothing to get it. And people are only deludiing themselves if they think that's just a 'Crazy Conspiracy Theory.' It's anything but that. It's very very real. And i don't know if they can be stopped. It may be too late. But i do know much darker days are still ahead for this Nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know for me when I see headlines that the police and military are training together in LA it doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.
> 
> This whole thought of Police Drones chills me to the bone. And of course the reason for the drones. "safety" riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, i was just reading about that the other day. Our Police Force is being Militarized. They're preparing for civil unrest. Their NDAA will come in handy when all that begins. The Global Elites are destroying the sovereignty of all Nations. The U.S. will be the last & toughest nut to crack though. Most Americans still value their Constitution above all else. And that upsets the Global Elite powers that be. The American Constitution has to go. And they're working on that daily. Very very dark days ahead. It's so sad.
Click to expand...


The other flag up that was just outrageous was this man who had been in jail for two years for a DWI.

No judge. Solitary confinement. Had to pull his own tooth. Sheesh. He got a large award from suing, but holy toledo!!!

And this is before local cops get the power of NDAA. I want to dig more into the story.


----------



## Wry Catcher

paulitician said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a time when most would laugh at & ridicule those who suggested the Government would employ Military drones against their own People. Well, now these same people who laughed and ridiculed are seeing just that. But rather than admit they were wrong and the Police State is wrong, these silly people are actually defending and cheerleading for it. They're just too cowardly or ignorant to stand up to Big Brother, so they instead either ignore or actually cheerlead.
> 
> The Police State grows more & more powerful each day. But it is all part of the Global Elite plan i guess. They want their New World Order and they'll stop at nothing to get it. And people are only deludiing themselves if they think that's just a 'Crazy Conspiracy Theory.' It's anything but that. It's very very real. And i don't know if they can be stopped. It may be too late. But i do know much darker days are still ahead for this Nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know for me when I see headlines that the police and military are training together in LA it doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.
> 
> This whole thought of Police Drones chills me to the bone. And of course the reason for the drones. "safety" riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, i was just reading about that the other day. Our Police Force is being Militarized. They're preparing for civil unrest. Their NDAA will come in handy when all that begins. The Global Elites are destroying the sovereignty of all Nations. The U.S. will be the last & toughest nut to crack though. Most Americans still value their Constitution above all else. And that upsets the Global Elite powers that be. The American Constitution has to go. And they're working on that daily. Very very dark days ahead. It's so sad.
Click to expand...


Paranoid much?  Our nation has always had local police agencies and sheriff departments.  Local law enforcement is restricted to the political subdision which is under civilian control (a mayor or city manager) with authority to enforce state law and municipal codes.  Suggesting a federal agency or the military will engage a citizen who violates such laws or codes is nothing more than the rants of a troll, a paranoid troll at that.


----------



## paulitician

tinydancer said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know for me when I see headlines that the police and military are training together in LA it doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.
> 
> This whole thought of Police Drones chills me to the bone. And of course the reason for the drones. "safety" riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i was just reading about that the other day. Our Police Force is being Militarized. They're preparing for civil unrest. Their NDAA will come in handy when all that begins. The Global Elites are destroying the sovereignty of all Nations. The U.S. will be the last & toughest nut to crack though. Most Americans still value their Constitution above all else. And that upsets the Global Elite powers that be. The American Constitution has to go. And they're working on that daily. Very very dark days ahead. It's so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other flag up that was just outrageous was this man who had been in jail for two years for a DWI.
> 
> No judge. Solitary confinement. Had to pull his own tooth. Sheesh. He got a large award from suing, but holy toledo!!!
> 
> And this is before local cops get the power of NDAA. I want to dig more into the story.
Click to expand...


But but, that can't happen here. Just like Military Drones could never be used against American Citizens. So many are just ignorant or they're just scared of Big Brother. But i can't really blame them. Who can really stand up to the power of Big Brother in the end? The People have become powerless. We really are just slaves now. 

They're seeing their Freedom & Liberty being stripped away daily, yet they don't say a word. It's all about Fear & Convenient Ignorance. Most just need to pretend it's not happening. This video from James Corbett really does say it all. The Police State is not just some far-off remote possibility. It's actually already here.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKkFoSt6aKQ]Police State 2012: No Need to Wait, It&#39;s Already Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## whitehall

Liability said:


> I don't unnerstan.
> 
> Is there some common belief that if one is in one's own home, one is immune to arrest?  Or that the police are always obligated -- in those circumstances -- to obtain an arrest warrant or a search warrant before they can enforce a law and arrest you for non compliance with lawful directives?



You must know that the Police don't need an arrest warrant to make an arrest. If you threaten officers or refuse to comply with a lawful order you are arrested. If you fail to answer a summons a warrant is automatically issued.


----------



## tinydancer

Wry Catcher said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know for me when I see headlines that the police and military are training together in LA it doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.
> 
> This whole thought of Police Drones chills me to the bone. And of course the reason for the drones. "safety" riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i was just reading about that the other day. Our Police Force is being Militarized. They're preparing for civil unrest. Their NDAA will come in handy when all that begins. The Global Elites are destroying the sovereignty of all Nations. The U.S. will be the last & toughest nut to crack though. Most Americans still value their Constitution above all else. And that upsets the Global Elite powers that be. The American Constitution has to go. And they're working on that daily. Very very dark days ahead. It's so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paranoid much?  Our nation has always had local police agencies and sheriff departments.  Local law enforcement is restricted to the political subdision which is under civilian control (a mayor or city manager) with authority to enforce state law and municipal codes.  Suggesting a federal agency or the military will engage a citizen who violates such laws or codes is nothing more than the rants of a troll, a paranoid troll at that.
Click to expand...


US. military drone was used to arrest U.S. citizens in North Dakota. It's been reported that they are  equipped now with tasers, grenade launchers and rifles. DHS gave the clearance for use of the military drone.

Truth.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> The other flag up that was just outrageous was this man who had been in jail for two years for a DWI.
> 
> No judge. Solitary confinement. Had to pull his own tooth. Sheesh. He got a large award from suing, but holy toledo!!!


Cite the case. 


> And this is before local cops get the power of NDAA. I want to dig more into the story.



Cite in the NDAA where local cops are given that authority. 

Its difficult to tell whats more troubling: the ignorance of the NDAA and the law or the paranoia it generates.


----------



## Sarah G

Warrior102 said:


> Call Obama and tell him the police acted stupidly then request a beer summit



EVERYthing goes back to Obama with you..  OCD much?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The ticket I was sent home with gives the following description. 

Obstructed a lawful investigation by trying to slam a door in officers face even after officer had planted their foot in the door. In violation of 17-26

It's a slider door. Not exactly sure how I can slam a slider. 

Having slept on it most of you are right. I should have simply given my id. I didn't and as such got a bogus charge to now defend. As far as annoying my neighbor ill just say it was only 11 pm. Yes their was a previous encounter but that was for a going away party for my daughter. He is simply an old prick. Some of you have made broad assumptions as I expected. 

They forced their way in and that was my problem. The music was not the issue. It brought them to my door but it was promptly turned down. What followed was not necessary. After talking to everyone else today it seems they demanded everyone's id. It's not like I live in a bad area where criminals reside. They were being jerks according to my company. 

Oh well, it is what it is and its all about money in the end. 

Although some of the responses on here were entertaining to read.


----------



## Wry Catcher

tinydancer said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i was just reading about that the other day. Our Police Force is being Militarized. They're preparing for civil unrest. Their NDAA will come in handy when all that begins. The Global Elites are destroying the sovereignty of all Nations. The U.S. will be the last & toughest nut to crack though. Most Americans still value their Constitution above all else. And that upsets the Global Elite powers that be. The American Constitution has to go. And they're working on that daily. Very very dark days ahead. It's so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paranoid much?  Our nation has always had local police agencies and sheriff departments.  Local law enforcement is restricted to the political subdision which is under civilian control (a mayor or city manager) with authority to enforce state law and municipal codes.  Suggesting a federal agency or the military will engage a citizen who violates such laws or codes is nothing more than the rants of a troll, a paranoid troll at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US. military drone was used to arrest U.S. citizens in North Dakota. It's been reported that they are  equipped now with tasers, grenade launchers and rifles. DHS gave the clearance for use of the military drone.
> 
> Truth.
Click to expand...


Possibly true but only on Federal Lands and for tracking purposes - if possible- only.  As for a drone making an arrest, that's ludicrous.


----------



## rdean

Our police are the best in the world.  Sure, there are bad apples.  I don't believe the majority of Republicans are evil.  Just misled by leaders who do evil things to shill for the rich.  I have no doubt the vast majority of police are very good people.

When there is a crime, the first people I call are the police.  I see a policeman is going through a door, I open it for them.  They put their life on the line for me.  I respect them.

I feel the same about the military.  Being a veteran myself, I don't like to see them misused.  Needlessly put into danger.  Or have their well deserved benefit cut.


----------



## paulitician

whitehall said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't unnerstan.
> 
> Is there some common belief that if one is in one's own home, one is immune to arrest?  Or that the police are always obligated -- in those circumstances -- to obtain an arrest warrant or a search warrant before they can enforce a law and arrest you for non compliance with lawful directives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must know that the Police don't need an arrest warrant to make an arrest. If you threaten officers or refuse to comply with a lawful order you are arrested. If you fail to answer a summons a warrant is automatically issued.
Click to expand...


The Police are abusing the 'Interfering with an Investigation' statute as well as 'Probable Cause' statutes. They're using those statutes to violate Citizens' rights on a daily basis. After all, they can claim anyone is 'interfering with an investigation' for merely opening their mouths. The statute is just too vague and allows the Police too much power. 

Also, suspecting someone of committing a crime or 'probable cause' is incredibly vague and allows the Police way too much leeway. The Police are just abusing their power these days. They're becoming more & more Militarized each day. The scales of justice are no longer balanced. The Police just have too much power now. The Gestapo really is here folks. So don't kid yourselves. Now what are you gonna do about it?


----------



## tinydancer

Wry Catcher said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paranoid much?  Our nation has always had local police agencies and sheriff departments.  Local law enforcement is restricted to the political subdision which is under civilian control (a mayor or city manager) with authority to enforce state law and municipal codes.  Suggesting a federal agency or the military will engage a citizen who violates such laws or codes is nothing more than the rants of a troll, a paranoid troll at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US. military drone was used to arrest U.S. citizens in North Dakota. It's been reported that they are  equipped now with tasers, grenade launchers and rifles. DHS gave the clearance for use of the military drone.
> 
> Truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly true but only on Federal Lands and for tracking purposes - if possible- only.  As for a drone making an arrest, that's ludicrous.
Click to expand...




No.

It happened that a drone was requested by a local sheriff in North Dakota.

There's tons of stink about this. Seriously, you didn't know this.

*Allowing local sheriffs and police chiefs access to spy planes happened without public discussion or the approval of Congress. And it has privacy advocates crying foul, saying the unregulated use of the drones is intrusive.

'There is no question that this could become something that people will regret,' former Rep Jane Harman, a Democrat, told the Los Angles Times.


One of the only confirmed uses of predator drones by local law enforcement came in June when a sheriff near Grand Forks, North Dakota, went looking for six stolen cattle.

When he arrived at the farm of Rodney Brossart, he was threatened by three men with guns and forced to retreat.

The Brossarts were known for being armed, anti-government separatists. So Sheriff Kelly Janke, who patrols a county of just 3,000 people, called in a Predator drone to look out over the 3,000-acre farm where the family was armed with rifles and shotguns.

With the help of a drone, summoned from nearby Grand Forks Air Force Base where it was patrolling the US-Candida border, the sheriff was able to watch the movements of everyone on the farm from a handheld device that picked up the aircraft's video footage.

He and his deputies waited until they could see the Brossarts put down their weapons. Then they stormed the compound and arrested Rodney Brossart, his daughter and his three sons on a total of 11 felony charges. No shots were fired.

And he recovered the cattle, valued at $6,000

Read more: Local cops using Predator drones to spy on Americans in their own backyards | Mail Online
*


----------



## Unkotare

tinydancer said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you have nanny cams placed in key locations immediately.
> 
> And put your lawyer seriously on speed dial And whatever you do make sure your attorney is anti cop.
> 
> Some lawyers play a double game. So be careful there.
> 
> Then take what you are posting here and make sure the ACLU gets a copy of what you've been thru.
> 
> And most importantly keep a record of this somewhere.
> 
> Start messages to yourself to log any further incidences on the net as a diary or a log.
> 
> Make sure you get the names of all the cops who did this. Get your neighbors name in the complaint. They have to tell you.
> 
> Now to the neighbor who is doing all this to you. Get hold of me on pm.
> 
> I once had to take out this one asshole by donating in a Jerry Lewis Telethon 50,000 dollars in this pricks name. I  and many others he had tormented died laughing when I saw his name come up at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask on an open board whatever other shit I did to this guy. Let's just say....
> 
> I won
Click to expand...




You sound like a real fucking scumbag.


----------



## Unkotare

tinydancer said:


> I believe in vengeance. One should always think God's busy somewhere, I can handle this smiting myself.
> 
> Smiting 101.
> 
> When you get the neighbor you are having problems/issues with.  Make him/her wish they'd died as a child.




You're a low-life piece of shit.


----------



## Unkotare

JosefK said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were drunk and wearing a white tank top at the time, weren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered stopping being an asshole and turning down the music? What are you, some dopey teenager looking for attention? They should have tazed you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you ARE'NT for personal freedom. Got it .
Click to expand...



Violating a noise ordinance and making yourself a deliberate nuisance to your neighbors is NOT "personal freedom," it's being a childish douchebag.


----------



## Late2TheParty

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



IANAL, but I think the standard in most places is that you have to give police your correct name if asked but after that you have a right to remain silent and certainly don't need ID.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Unkotare said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were drunk and wearing a white tank top at the time, weren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered stopping being an asshole and turning down the music? What are you, some dopey teenager looking for attention? They should have tazed you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you ARE'NT for personal freedom. Got it .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violating a noise ordinance and making yourself a deliberate nuisance to your neighbors is NOT "personal freedom," it's being a childish douchebag.
Click to expand...


As is making broad assumptions about people and events you didn't witness.


----------



## paulitician

Grampa Murked U said:


> The ticket I was sent home with gives the following description.
> 
> Obstructed a lawful investigation by trying to slam a door in officers face even after officer had planted their foot in the door. In violation of 17-26
> 
> It's a slider door. Not exactly sure how I can slam a slider.
> 
> Having slept on it most of you are right. I should have simply given my id. I didn't and as such got a bogus charge to now defend. As far as annoying my neighbor ill just say it was only 11 pm. Yes their was a previous encounter but that was for a going away party for my daughter. He is simply an old prick. Some of you have made broad assumptions as I expected.
> 
> They forced their way in and that was my problem. The music was not the issue. It brought them to my door but it was promptly turned down. What followed was not necessary. After talking to everyone else today it seems they demanded everyone's id. It's not like I live in a bad area where criminals reside. They were being jerks according to my company.
> 
> Oh well, it is what it is and its all about money in the end.
> 
> Although some of the responses on here were entertaining to read.



Real sorry to hear about your troubles. I actually respect you a lot more now though. You attempted to stand up to the Gestapo and that really did take balls. I think you'll be ok. You will have to pay some fines though. As usual, the Gestapo over-reacted. They didn't have to take anyone to Jail, but they really do enjoy doing that. It's all part of their awful training they receive these days. They're becoming Militarized. They want to haul everyone off to Jail now. They really do find a lot of joy in that. 

We have very very serious problems with our Police Force. Now we just need more Americans to begin understanding that. They've simply been given too much power. Hope everything works out well for you. God Bless.


----------



## Unkotare

Grampa Murked U said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you ARE'NT for personal freedom. Got it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violating a noise ordinance and making yourself a deliberate nuisance to your neighbors is NOT "personal freedom," it's being a childish douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As is making broad assumptions about people and events you didn't witness.
Click to expand...



Based on what YOU told us, you fucking idiot.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Unkotare said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violating a noise ordinance and making yourself a deliberate nuisance to your neighbors is NOT "personal freedom," it's being a childish douchebag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is making broad assumptions about people and events you didn't witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what YOU told us, you fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


I'm not just referring to me. You've been an ass to several in this thread. You've got the internet tough guy routine down pat.


----------



## Wry Catcher

paulitician said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't unnerstan.
> 
> Is there some common belief that if one is in one's own home, one is immune to arrest?  Or that the police are always obligated -- in those circumstances -- to obtain an arrest warrant or a search warrant before they can enforce a law and arrest you for non compliance with lawful directives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must know that the Police don't need an arrest warrant to make an arrest. If you threaten officers or refuse to comply with a lawful order you are arrested. If you fail to answer a summons a warrant is automatically issued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Police are abusing the 'Interfering with an Investigation' statute as well as 'Probable Cause' statutes. They're using those statutes to violate Citizens' rights on a daily basis. After all, they can claim anyone is 'interfering with an investigation' for merely opening their mouths. The statute is just too vague and allows the Police too much power.
> 
> Also, suspecting someone of committing a crime or 'probable cause' is incredibly vague and allows the Police way too much leeway. The Police are just abusing their power these days. They're becoming more & more Militarized each day. The scales of justice are no longer balanced. The Police just have too much power now. The Gestapo really is here folks. So don't kid yourselves. Now what are you gonna do about it?
Click to expand...


A police officer makes an arrest, his superior approves the arrest and the alleged offender is either detained or released on a promise to appear.  Next the matter goes to the prosecutors office where a filing charge is considered and if a complaint or information is filed the matter goes to court.  At the end a judge or jury decides on the truth of the allegation and the judge decides on the punishment, fine, jail, probation or all of the above.

There are checks at each preliminary stage of the matter, policies and procedures are followed by the officer and if the alleged offender believes they were treated unfairly there are ways to have the officers conduct examined by a civilian review board.


----------



## Mustang

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



There's a lot missing from your story (as I'm sure several people have mentioned).

What order did you disobey?

Obstruction of justice is a pretty serious charge.  In this case, it must mean that you interfered with the police doing their job.

Were you drunk?


----------



## paulitician

Wry Catcher said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must know that the Police don't need an arrest warrant to make an arrest. If you threaten officers or refuse to comply with a lawful order you are arrested. If you fail to answer a summons a warrant is automatically issued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Police are abusing the 'Interfering with an Investigation' statute as well as 'Probable Cause' statutes. They're using those statutes to violate Citizens' rights on a daily basis. After all, they can claim anyone is 'interfering with an investigation' for merely opening their mouths. The statute is just too vague and allows the Police too much power.
> 
> Also, suspecting someone of committing a crime or 'probable cause' is incredibly vague and allows the Police way too much leeway. The Police are just abusing their power these days. They're becoming more & more Militarized each day. The scales of justice are no longer balanced. The Police just have too much power now. The Gestapo really is here folks. So don't kid yourselves. Now what are you gonna do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A police officer makes an arrest, his superior approves the arrest and the alleged offender is either detained or released on a promise to appear.  Next the matter goes to the prosecutors office where a filing charge is considered and if a complaint or information is filed the matter goes to court.  At the end a judge or jury decides on the truth of the allegation and the judge decides on the punishment, fine, jail, probation or all of the above.
> 
> There are checks at each preliminary stage of the matter, policies and procedures are followed by the officer and if the alleged offender believes they were treated unfairly there are ways to have the officers conduct examined by a civilian review board.
Click to expand...


That's what you're led to believe anyway. Those days are long gone. The Police have limitless powers now. It's a new America. Because after all, '9/11 changed everything.' Enjoy.


----------



## Ed Spacer

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



You have a hell of a lawsuit. Depending on the state you live in,they need a warrant before entry. Plus,they violated your miranda rights. Were you mirandized?
id contact newspapers,media,and embarrass the hell out of them.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Obstructed a lawful investigation by trying to slam a door in officers face even after officer had planted their foot in the door. In violation of 17-26
> 
> It's a slider door. Not exactly sure how I can slam a slider.



Were still not getting the whole story. 

Otherwise, it should have gone like this: 

LEO: (at the door, not coming in the house) turn down the music. 

You: ok.

LEO good night.

You: good night.



> Local cops using Predator drones to spy on Americans in their own backyards | Mail Online



There is nothing un-Constitutional, new, or unusual about this  the Court has ruled there is no expectation to privacy in ones backyard and police fly-overs do not constitute a 4th Amendment violation. That the aircraft is manned or unmanned is irrelevant. See: California v. Ciraolo


----------



## Ed Spacer

Of all the facts,you werent.mirandized or allowed a call. What state dobyoublive in?uou,again,have a hell of a lawsuit.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. My question is, what kind of music was it?
2. Seeing I am the *MUSIC EXPERT* and just about everything  else in the world.....
3. Tell me the kind of music it was, and then I will give you some free advice on what to do.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## edthecynic

Grampa Murked U said:


> *My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house.* The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.





Pale Rider said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coastal Nole. said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, you had a noise complaint? I mean really how loud was this music?
> 
> 
> If im you, I would call my good college buddy whos a lawyer. These cops owe you an apology it seems.
> 
> HOWEVER, as they say, three sides to every story. His, Hers and the truth.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty loud. I've been ticked for noise ordinance before. *But these guys just barged in like it was their house. *
> 
> I'm always prepared to pay the fine as I've had to do once in the past. But their were 5 COP CARS here tonight and *every one of them were in my living room without permission and without a warrant. *
> 
> Ticket me and be gone was my logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't bother reading the 6 pages of crap and insults that these threads always turn into, so I'll just comment here, and my comment is that you better call an attorney, because those pigs are in deep shit* if what you said is true.* I've had a similar situation where the cops entered without permission. I got a lawyer and tore them a new ass in court, and even got reimbursed by the county for court costs, my attorney, time lost off work and extra for the inconvenience of it all.
> 
> Call a lawyer... NOW.
Click to expand...

His opening sentence in his OP calls into question his truthfulness!


----------



## del

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The other flag up that was just outrageous was this man who had been in jail for two years for a DWI.
> 
> No judge. Solitary confinement. Had to pull his own tooth. Sheesh. He got a large award from suing, but holy toledo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cite the case.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is before local cops get the power of NDAA. I want to dig more into the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cite in the NDAA where local cops are given that authority.
> 
> Its difficult to tell whats more troubling: the ignorance of the NDAA and the law or the paranoia it generates.
Click to expand...


New Mexico driver arrested and forgotten in jail for two years &mdash; RT

google

you could probably learn how to use it, even though the quote function continues to baffle you.


----------



## Mustang

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house.* The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty loud. I've been ticked for noise ordinance before. *But these guys just barged in like it was their house. *
> 
> I'm always prepared to pay the fine as I've had to do once in the past. But their were 5 COP CARS here tonight and *every one of them were in my living room without permission and without a warrant. *
> 
> Ticket me and be gone was my logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't bother reading the 6 pages of crap and insults that these threads always turn into, so I'll just comment here, and my comment is that you better call an attorney, because those pigs are in deep shit* if what you said is true.* I've had a similar situation where the cops entered without permission. I got a lawyer and tore them a new ass in court, and even got reimbursed by the county for court costs, my attorney, time lost off work and extra for the inconvenience of it all.
> 
> Call a lawyer... NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His opening sentence in his OP calls into question his truthfulness!
Click to expand...


"...apparently I told my brother to close the door."?  Does that sound like a lack of a clear memory of the event?


----------



## Ravi

Mustang said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house.* The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother reading the 6 pages of crap and insults that these threads always turn into, so I'll just comment here, and my comment is that you better call an attorney, because those pigs are in deep shit* if what you said is true.* I've had a similar situation where the cops entered without permission. I got a lawyer and tore them a new ass in court, and even got reimbursed by the county for court costs, my attorney, time lost off work and extra for the inconvenience of it all.
> 
> Call a lawyer... NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His opening sentence in his OP calls into question his truthfulness!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...apparently I told my brother to close the door."?  Does that sound like a lack of a clear memory of the event?
Click to expand...


Sounds more like he was drunk and imagines himself about the law. Must be one of them personal responsibility types.


----------



## NoNukes

Mustang said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot missing from your story (as I'm sure several people have mentioned).
> 
> What order did you disobey?
> 
> Obstruction of justice is a pretty serious charge.  In this case, it must mean that you interfered with the police doing their job.
> 
> Were you drunk?
Click to expand...


From his original post, it sounds as if he is still drunk. That and the title of the thread, he does not even know that it was morning.


----------



## paulitician

The Police had no right to barge in your home and demand ID's. They did have the right to tell you to turn your music down though. In fact, they should have just warned you and not even issued you a ticket. There was no reason to take anyone to Jail. But our Police are over-reacting that way everyday all across the Country these days. It really is a result of their awful training. There has been way too much focus on Militarizing them. 

They have forgotten they exist to 'Serve and Protect' the People. They've thrown that concept right out the window since 9/11. There is a growing aggressive hostile disdain for the People, within our Police Force. They are no longer serving the People. Awful Civil Unrest is coming. But that's what the Global Elite have always wanted. They've been preparing for it for a very long time. The Police State really is here.


----------



## Avorysuds

So Gramps... quick question... When has your rights been infringed upon? 

Thanks, Patriot act?


We are not a free country, that ended with the Patriot act. We are even worse off with NDAA. When you give your freedoms up for the illusion of security you have neither.


----------



## Katzndogz

The police come out for a noise complaint.  They find the back door open.  At this point they do not know if the music was turned up to cover the noise of a criminal act.  They do not know if there is a killer with a dead body in the house.  They don't know anything.  The door is open so they go in.   Someone is claiming to be the legal occupant.  The police don't know that for a fact.  They ask for identification.  

It's all pretty clear that the police acted appropriately.


----------



## Unkotare

Grampa Murked U said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is making broad assumptions about people and events you didn't witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what YOU told us, you fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not just referring to me. You've been an ass to several in this thread. You've got the internet tough guy routine down pat.
Click to expand...



I don't think you understand the term "internet tough guy." It seems you don't understand a lot of things.


----------



## Mustang

NoNukes said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot missing from your story (as I'm sure several people have mentioned).
> 
> What order did you disobey?
> 
> Obstruction of justice is a pretty serious charge.  In this case, it must mean that you interfered with the police doing their job.
> 
> Were you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From his original post, it sounds as if he is still drunk. That and the title of the thread, he does not even know that it was morning.
Click to expand...


If a person is arrested while intoxicated, I don't think the police will release that person until he's sober.  So, if he was intoxicated when he was arrested and intoxicated when he posted his story, I would have to guess that he grabbed a few more beers out of the fridge after he got home.


----------



## koshergrl

Sorry, nobody goes to jail for being loud.

And they don't send 5 cop cars for "loud".

It sounds like you have a history with your neighbors and the cops. You might want to work on your PR. Particularly if you're a professional.


----------



## paulitician

Some peope will always claim the Police are always right. These people just can't be reasoned with. They've been propagandized on Big Brother teachings for so long, they just don't know any better. Most Germans in Nazi Germany always claimed the Gestapo was always right too. Unfortunately, most Americans have this sad mentality. And now the Police State continues growing wildly out of control. It's very sad.


----------



## koshergrl

And they do release people while they're still drunk. They put them in the tank overnight, release them out in the am..often drunks are still buzzed.


----------



## koshergrl

I don't think the police are always right, I generally assume they're assholes. And they certainly know less about law than almost anyone else on the planet (never ask a cop for legal advice, seriously). But you're screwed once they target you. Some things aren't worth fighting.


----------



## Unkotare

paulitician said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Police are abusing the 'Interfering with an Investigation' statute as well as 'Probable Cause' statutes. They're using those statutes to violate Citizens' rights on a daily basis. After all, they can claim anyone is 'interfering with an investigation' for merely opening their mouths. The statute is just too vague and allows the Police too much power.
> 
> Also, suspecting someone of committing a crime or 'probable cause' is incredibly vague and allows the Police way too much leeway. The Police are just abusing their power these days. They're becoming more & more Militarized each day. The scales of justice are no longer balanced. The Police just have too much power now. The Gestapo really is here folks. So don't kid yourselves. Now what are you gonna do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A police officer makes an arrest, his superior approves the arrest and the alleged offender is either detained or released on a promise to appear.  Next the matter goes to the prosecutors office where a filing charge is considered and if a complaint or information is filed the matter goes to court.  At the end a judge or jury decides on the truth of the allegation and the judge decides on the punishment, fine, jail, probation or all of the above.
> 
> There are checks at each preliminary stage of the matter, policies and procedures are followed by the officer and if the alleged offender believes they were treated unfairly there are ways to have the officers conduct examined by a civilian review board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you're led to believe anyway. Those days are long gone. The Police have limitless powers now. It's a new America. Because after all, '9/11 changed everything.' Enjoy.
Click to expand...


STFU you irrelevant, drama-queen, conspiracy freak.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Yes, I was drunk and my memory was a bit foggy when I posted the op. 

My brother did open the door and I promptly attempted to close it. At that point they all came in without asking. At that point, yes, I became very agitated and sat in my chair and refused to give id. 

It was 11 pm. Noise ordinance laws kick in at midnight on the weekends. None the less, I turned it down before even being told. They didn't need to progress the situation to the level they did. No crime was being commited at that point. No investigation, as they put it, was necessary.


----------



## Avorysuds

Grampa Murked U said:


> Yes, I was drunk and my memory was a bit foggy when I posted the op.
> 
> My brother did open the door and I promptly attempted to close it. At that point they all came in without asking. At that point, yes, I became very agitated and sat in my chair and refused to give id.
> 
> It was 11 pm. Noise ordinance laws kick in at midnight on the weekends. None the less, I turned it down before even being told. They didn't need to progress the situation to the level they did. No crime was being commited at that point. No investigation, as they put it, was necessary.



So, serious question Gramps. How do you feel about the Patriot act and the NDAA now? You know they could take you away forever and it would be totally legal, right?


----------



## Unkotare

You're a shitty, inconsiderate neighbor and you were being a drunken asshole to police officers who were there because of YOU in the first place. Sounds like you got off with less than you deserved.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Avorysuds said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was drunk and my memory was a bit foggy when I posted the op.
> 
> My brother did open the door and I promptly attempted to close it. At that point they all came in without asking. At that point, yes, I became very agitated and sat in my chair and refused to give id.
> 
> It was 11 pm. Noise ordinance laws kick in at midnight on the weekends. None the less, I turned it down before even being told. They didn't need to progress the situation to the level they did. No crime was being commited at that point. No investigation, as they put it, was necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, serious question Gramps. How do you feel about the Patriot act and the NDAA now? You know they could take you away forever and it would be totally legal, right?
Click to expand...


The patriot act did not lead to my arrest. My actions did.


----------



## Mustang

koshergrl said:


> And they do release people while they're still drunk. They put them in the tank overnight, release them out in the am..often drunks are still buzzed.



I find it very difficult to believe in this day and age that the police would release someone from jail who's still legally intoxicated because he might just get behind the wheels of a car when he leaves (even if someone picks him up).  If he got into an accident, the police could be legally liable for damages from a civil suit.


----------



## paulitician

Most Americans would be shocked if they knew what our Police were hauling Citizens off to Jail for these days. They're doing it over very minor offenses. They just can't wait to lock Citizens up. But again, that's all part of their awful training. James Corbett sums it all up very accurately...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKkFoSt6aKQ]Police State 2012: No Need to Wait, It&#39;s Already Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Unkotare said:


> You're a shitty, inconsiderate neighbor and you were being a drunken asshole to police officers who were there because of YOU in the first place. Sounds like you got off with less than you deserved.



You made that point 10 pages ago. Now your just acting like the person you're accusing me of being. 

Congrats, you've come full circle.


----------



## Ed Spacer

Grampa Murked U said:


> Yes, I was drunk and my memory was a bit foggy when I posted the op.
> 
> My brother did open the door and I promptly attempted to close it. At that point they all came in without asking. At that point, yes, I became very agitated and sat in my chair and refused to give id.
> 
> It was 11 pm. Noise ordinance laws kick in at midnight on the weekends. None the less, I turned it down before even being told. They didn't need to progress the situation to the level they did. No crime was being commited at that point. No investigation, as they put it, was necessary.



Uh oh...now we are getting the truth....remember,if they smell alcohol on your breath,even in a private home,theyll be tough. But,if you fidnt have a warrsnt,rigjts read,or be allowed a call,then you could still sue.


----------



## syrenn

Grampa Murked U said:


> Yes, I was drunk and my memory was a bit foggy when I posted the op.
> 
> My brother did open the door and I promptly attempted to close it. At that point they all came in without asking. At that point, yes, I became very agitated and sat in my chair and refused to give id.
> 
> It was 11 pm. Noise ordinance laws kick in at midnight on the weekends. None the less, I turned it down before even being told. They didn't need to progress the situation to the level they did. No crime was being commited at that point. No investigation, as they put it, was necessary.





Bottom line..... It doesn't matter the how's and why's now, the rights or wrongs. 

What matters is you get a lawyer.


----------



## Unkotare

Grampa Murked U said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a shitty, inconsiderate neighbor and you were being a drunken asshole to police officers who were there because of YOU in the first place. Sounds like you got off with less than you deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made that point 10 pages ago. Now your just acting like the person you're accusing me of being.
> 
> Congrats, you've come full circle.
Click to expand...



If you don't want to hear what an asshole you are, stop talking.


----------



## Ed Spacer

Grampa, i have alot of respect for you. Taking full responsibility for your own actions,which this society is trained to blame others for actions one makes. Bravo. Its a show of real charactor.


----------



## edthecynic

paulitician said:


> Some peope will always claim the Police are always right. These people just can't be reasoned with. They've been propagandized on Big Brother teachings for so long, they just don't know any better. Most Germans in Nazi Germany always claimed the Gestapo was always right too. Unfortunately, most Americans have this sad mentality. And now the Police State continues growing wildly out of control. It's very sad.


 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]JOE: Ask the cop on the corner...[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]DC: Ask the cop in the grocery store...[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]JOE: Ask the cop in the woodpile...[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]DC: Ask the cop on the rooftop...[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]JOE: *Ask that cop that's knockin' at your back door...*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]SOUND: *Knocking.*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]DC:* Ask him!*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]BABE: Mr. Policeman? What makes America great?[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]JOE & EDDIE [Singing]:[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]"It's candied apples and ponies with dapples,
You can ride all day.
It's girls with pimples and cripples with dimples
That just won't go away!
It's spicks and wops and ******* and kikes
With noses as long as your arm!
It's micks and chinks and gooks and geeks
And honkies (Honk! Honk!) who never left the farm
[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]DC: That's America, buddy! just remember-Abraham Lincoln didn't die in vain, he died in Washington, D. C.![/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]- Firesign Theater
[/FONT]


----------



## ABikerSailor

Grampa Murked U said:


> No I wasn't, nor have I ever sported wife beaters.
> 
> Yes the music was loud. I just closed a 42 grand labor job and was celebrating with my partner. Jobs like that are rare this time of year, especially in this economy. That's 2 in 2 months.......I was in a good mood.
> 
> As far as the person that said I should keep such personal stiff to myself.
> 
> Your right, but o don't care. I'm me, and I'm not ashamed of who I am. I come from a poor background and I think I've done well for myself. I've mentioned several times that I'm proof that big govt isn't needed and I still believe that.
> 
> I'm me. I'm honest and if others don't like it........ Fuckem.



Several things here..........first, what time was it when you were playing the music, as a lot of cities have a quiet time after a certain hour.

Second, you should realize that since you've been ticketed already several times, if you are a habitual offender (which you are) they generally pull in lots of cops.

And third........when they showed up at your door, you should have immediately said hold on, let me turn down the music BEFORE they walked into your house.

And lastly..........don't mouth off to the cops when you've been drinking, and I'd be willing to bet that you were buzzed, because you said yourself that you were celebrating.


----------



## Synthaholic

Truthmatters said:


> Tiny dancer is a horrible person


I'm beginning to see that.


----------



## amrchaos

Normally, the officers will ask you to turn it down.

Not complying may cause them to arrest you.  Even so, most people will turn it down out of respect to the neighbors and officers.  Did you?


----------



## uscitizen

He ust have been playing terrorist music and fell under the Patriot Act.
Keep us safe!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> New Mexico driver arrested and forgotten in jail for two years &mdash; RT
> 
> google
> 
> you could probably learn how to use it, even though the quote function continues to baffle you.



That&#8217;s a news report, cite the case (legal proceeding) where a court upheld the detention as lawful. 



> Yes, I was drunk and my memory was a bit foggy when I posted the op.



But now your memory is clear? 



> My brother did open the door and I promptly attempted to close it.



Why? What prompted him to open the door in the first place? 

Did the police knock and identify themselves as law enforcement? 



> At that point they all came in without asking.



Again, why? 


> So, serious question Gramps. How do you feel about the Patriot act and the NDAA now? You know they could take you away forever and it would be totally legal, right?



Neither act authorizes any such thing.


----------



## Wry Catcher

paulitician said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Police are abusing the 'Interfering with an Investigation' statute as well as 'Probable Cause' statutes. They're using those statutes to violate Citizens' rights on a daily basis. After all, they can claim anyone is 'interfering with an investigation' for merely opening their mouths. The statute is just too vague and allows the Police too much power.
> 
> Also, suspecting someone of committing a crime or 'probable cause' is incredibly vague and allows the Police way too much leeway. The Police are just abusing their power these days. They're becoming more & more Militarized each day. The scales of justice are no longer balanced. The Police just have too much power now. The Gestapo really is here folks. So don't kid yourselves. Now what are you gonna do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A police officer makes an arrest, his superior approves the arrest and the alleged offender is either detained or released on a promise to appear.  Next the matter goes to the prosecutors office where a filing charge is considered and if a complaint or information is filed the matter goes to court.  At the end a judge or jury decides on the truth of the allegation and the judge decides on the punishment, fine, jail, probation or all of the above.
> 
> There are checks at each preliminary stage of the matter, policies and procedures are followed by the officer and if the alleged offender believes they were treated unfairly there are ways to have the officers conduct examined by a civilian review board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you're led to believe anyway. Those days are long gone. The Police have limitless powers now. It's a new America. Because after all, '9/11 changed everything.' Enjoy.
Click to expand...


You're an idiot.  I spent 32 years as a LEO (law enforcement officer), as a deputy, supervisor and manager.  For several years I headed our internal affairs division and we investigated every complaint from every citizen - even idiots like you.


----------



## DontBeStupid

Quick point of fact, officers do not need a warrant to enter if they have probable cause to enter.

Beyond that, this has been by far the most entertaining and enlightening thread I have ever seen on this board. Thank you all for participating.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Quick point of fact, officers do not need a warrant to enter if they have probable cause to enter.


Or absent probable cause, exigent circumstances, such as to prevent physical harm to the officers or other persons or an attempt to impede a lawful investigation. 

Gramps brother sliding a door on an officers foot would fit the bill. 



> Beyond that, this has been by far the most entertaining and enlightening post I have ever seen on this board. Thank you all for participating.


True.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Wry Catcher said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know for me when I see headlines that the police and military are training together in LA it doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.
> 
> This whole thought of Police Drones chills me to the bone. And of course the reason for the drones. "safety" riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i was just reading about that the other day. Our Police Force is being Militarized. They're preparing for civil unrest. Their NDAA will come in handy when all that begins. The Global Elites are destroying the sovereignty of all Nations. The U.S. will be the last & toughest nut to crack though. Most Americans still value their Constitution above all else. And that upsets the Global Elite powers that be. The American Constitution has to go. And they're working on that daily. Very very dark days ahead. It's so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paranoid much?  Our nation has always had local police agencies and sheriff departments.  Local law enforcement is restricted to the political subdision which is under civilian control (a mayor or city manager) with authority to enforce state law and municipal codes.  Suggesting a federal agency or the military will engage a citizen who violates such laws or codes is nothing more than the rants of a troll, a paranoid troll at that.
Click to expand...


whats this all about then Wry?......this is with the US.Military.....

LAPD in 'joint military training' exercises in downtown L.A. - The Daily Breeze


----------



## DontBeStupid

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Beyond that, this has been by far the most entertaining and enlightening post I have ever seen on this board. Thank you all for participating.
> 
> 
> 
> True.
Click to expand...

The entertainment value is obvious. What might be missed, though, is how many of our "conservative" friends here were not telling Grampa to take personal responsibility for his actions. It was Liberals telling him that.

Very revealing.


----------



## Dot Com

DontBeStupid said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond that, this has been by far the most entertaining and enlightening post I have ever seen on this board. Thank you all for participating.
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entertainment value is obvious. What might be missed, though, is how many of our "conservative" friends here were not telling Grampa to take personal responsibility for his actions. It was Liberals telling him that.
> 
> Very revealing.
Click to expand...


they don't practice what they


----------



## Harry Dresden

rdean said:


> Our police are the best in the world.  Sure, there are bad apples. * I don't believe the majority of Republicans are evil. * Just misled by leaders who do evil things to shill for the rich.  I have no doubt the vast majority of police are very good people.
> 
> When there is a crime, the first people I call are the police.  I see a policeman is going through a door, I open it for them.  They put their life on the line for me.  I respect them.
> 
> I feel the same about the military.  Being a veteran myself, I don't like to see them misused.  Needlessly put into danger.  Or have their well deserved benefit cut.



sure you dont Dean.....funny how the things you say about them in 90% of your posts dont back that up....you have never said ...."hey Republicans are ok....i just hate their Leadership".....since you group everyone in that party together i have to say you are being dishonest...again.....


----------



## The Irish Ram

Gramps, Next time your neighbor is working on his boat motor, go buy a six pack, go to your neighbor, tell him you are sorry the two of you got off on the wrong foot, and as two grown men see if you can't come up with a way to deal with each other without involving the cops.  Respecting each other's peace and quiet might be a good place to start negations.


----------



## Truthseeker420

I suggest you forget about the 3 hours, move out to the country and party your ass off.


----------



## LoneLaugher

tinydancer said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you have nanny cams placed in key locations immediately.
> 
> And put your lawyer seriously on speed dial And whatever you do make sure your attorney is anti cop.
> 
> Some lawyers play a double game. So be careful there.
> 
> Then take what you are posting here and make sure the ACLU gets a copy of what you've been thru.
> 
> And most importantly keep a record of this somewhere.
> 
> Start messages to yourself to log any further incidences on the net as a diary or a log.
> 
> Make sure you get the names of all the cops who did this. Get your neighbors name in the complaint. They have to tell you.
> 
> Now to the neighbor who is doing all this to you. Get hold of me on pm.
> 
> I once had to take out this one asshole by donating in a Jerry Lewis Telethon 50,000 dollars in this pricks name. I  and many others he had tormented died laughing when I saw his name come up at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask on an open board whatever other shit I did to this guy. Let's just say....
> 
> I won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You speak of your dishonesty and devious nature with such pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my world it's called vengeance. And you bet. I got the bad guy.
> 
> One of my faves was putting an ad in a couple of the major papers for a "former sex offender" group meeting at his house in the classified section.
> 
> It was one funny night watching what happened over there.
Click to expand...


I do not believe that you did this. You are full of shit.


----------



## Ed Spacer

DontBeStupid said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond that, this has been by far the most entertaining and enlightening post I have ever seen on this board. Thank you all for participating.
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entertainment value is obvious. What might be missed, though, is how many of our "conservative" friends here were not telling Grampa to take personal responsibility for his actions. It was Liberals telling him that.
> 
> Very revealing.
Click to expand...


Wrong. One of my posts,i did.


----------



## Ed Spacer

Part of the problem in this country is the lack of personal acceptance of responsibility for ones actions. If anyones read anything i write,its one of my core foundations.


----------



## Unkotare

The Irish Ram said:


> Gramps, Next time your neighbor is working on his boat motor, go buy a six pack, go to your neighbor, tell him you are sorry the two of you got off on the wrong foot, and as two grown men see if you can't come up with a way to deal with each other without involving the cops.  Respecting each other's peace and quiet might be a good place to start negations.



That would only work if he weren't inhernetly a douchebag, so...


----------



## Katzndogz

Once a woman complained because I left my office while she was breastfeeding.  She got an attorney who threatened me with having one of those sit ins by lactating mothers.  I countered with an invitation for them to show up and I would advertise the Great American Tit Out, with dozens of beautiful women bearing their breasts to the delight of any guy who wanted to show up.  Free beer and hot dogs.

I didn't intend to put it in the paper.  I intended to post it in bars, toilets, gas stations and lamp posts in South Central, Compton and Inglewood.

Needless to say, it never happened.  The woman quietly slithered off somewhere else.


----------



## xotoxi

LoneLaugher said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak of your dishonesty and devious nature with such pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my world it's called vengeance. And you bet. I got the bad guy.
> 
> One of my faves was putting an ad in a couple of the major papers for a "former sex offender" group meeting at his house in the classified section.
> 
> It was one funny night watching what happened over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not believe that you did this. You are full of shit.
Click to expand...


I don't believe she did that either, because even if it had been submitted anonymously, the paper would not publish it as it would expose them to a possible libel lawsuit.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Harry Dresden said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i was just reading about that the other day. Our Police Force is being Militarized. They're preparing for civil unrest. Their NDAA will come in handy when all that begins. The Global Elites are destroying the sovereignty of all Nations. The U.S. will be the last & toughest nut to crack though. Most Americans still value their Constitution above all else. And that upsets the Global Elite powers that be. The American Constitution has to go. And they're working on that daily. Very very dark days ahead. It's so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paranoid much?  Our nation has always had local police agencies and sheriff departments.  Local law enforcement is restricted to the political subdision which is under civilian control (a mayor or city manager) with authority to enforce state law and municipal codes.  Suggesting a federal agency or the military will engage a citizen who violates such laws or codes is nothing more than the rants of a troll, a paranoid troll at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whats this all about then Wry?......this is with the US.Military.....
> 
> LAPD in 'joint military training' exercises in downtown L.A. - The Daily Breeze
Click to expand...


I don't know, nor do you.  I don't believe the miliatry is planning on invading LA or any major city in the United States.  If I had to guess, I'd suspect Tehran might be on the mind of some members of the military leadership.

Tehran, iran - Google Search

Any agency wanting to engage in training in an urban or even rural setting will coordinate with local law enforcement.  It's not just a courtesy, it's common sense to do so.


----------



## tinydancer

LoneLaugher said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak of your dishonesty and devious nature with such pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my world it's called vengeance. And you bet. I got the bad guy.
> 
> One of my faves was putting an ad in a couple of the major papers for a "former sex offender" group meeting at his house in the classified section.
> 
> It was one funny night watching what happened over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not believe that you did this. You are full of shit.
Click to expand...




That's such a comeback. 

Yeah, I phoned in to the Jerry Lewis Labour day weekend telethon and donated in his name. 

Paybacks a bitch.

And then we made sure a classified went in prepaid by cash untraceable to the Toronto Star for a group therapy session at his apartment.

One of the funniest, is when we moved his car just a couple of spaces over in his apartment parking lot and buried it in snow. It was an Omni.

He date raped our friend. And we are talking a time and place where if you'd ever had a good time (booze or other), dressed outrageously in mini skirts or any other provactive attire, ever ever ever had sex outside of marriage aka promiscuous you were toast.


----------



## tinydancer

xotoxi said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my world it's called vengeance. And you bet. I got the bad guy.
> 
> One of my faves was putting an ad in a couple of the major papers for a "former sex offender" group meeting at his house in the classified section.
> 
> It was one funny night watching what happened over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that you did this. You are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe she did that either, because even if it had been submitted anonymously, the paper would not publish it as it would expose them to a possible libel lawsuit.
Click to expand...


Libel?????????????????? Now that's a joke.

Give me a freaking break. A classified advertisement in the 80's? No one even had a personal computer in the early 80's. You submitted classifieds by cash,  cheques, money order or credit card.

Go ask your mom or your dad.

Oh and the person in question never sued. He knew what he did.


----------



## tinydancer

Now to Gramps situation. 

I think for his own protection he should install the nanny cams. Two on the outside front and back and then in his foyer and living room.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Wry Catcher said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paranoid much?  Our nation has always had local police agencies and sheriff departments.  Local law enforcement is restricted to the political subdision which is under civilian control (a mayor or city manager) with authority to enforce state law and municipal codes.  Suggesting a federal agency or the military will engage a citizen who violates such laws or codes is nothing more than the rants of a troll, a paranoid troll at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats this all about then Wry?......this is with the US.Military.....
> 
> LAPD in 'joint military training' exercises in downtown L.A. - The Daily Breeze
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, nor do you.  I don't believe the miliatry is planning on invading LA or any major city in the United States.  If I had to guess, I'd suspect Tehran might be on the mind of some members of the military leadership.
> 
> Tehran, iran - Google Search
> 
> Any agency wanting to engage in training in an urban or even rural setting will coordinate with local law enforcement.  It's not just a courtesy, it's common sense to do so.
Click to expand...


Hey........when I was stationed up at Newport RI, and part of the Security Force for the base, we had a two day joint training with the Newport police every year.  And that was in 95-97.


----------



## Warrior102

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you, or are you not, a dopey teenager?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being stupid. Of course I'm not. But I DO PAY MY TAXES AND DESERVE TO BE WHO I AM IN MY OWN FUCKIN HOME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your noise did not stay in your "own fuckin home" now, did it?
Click to expand...


The slow, rythmatic clanking of dildos .....


----------



## Rocko

DontBeStupid said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond that, this has been by far the most entertaining and enlightening post I have ever seen on this board. Thank you all for participating.
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entertainment value is obvious. What might be missed, though, is how many of our "conservative" friends here were not telling Grampa to take personal responsibility for his actions. It was Liberals telling him that.
> 
> Very revealing.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it proves you liberals are dishonest pieces of shit. If someone like professor Gates recanted the same story, all you morons would be crying about police brutality, but when someone you know that is a conservate is involved, you judge him as harshly as possible.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Barry44sucks said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> 
> 
> The entertainment value is obvious. What might be missed, though, is how many of our "conservative" friends here were not telling Grampa to take personal responsibility for his actions. It was Liberals telling him that.
> 
> Very revealing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it proves you liberals are dishonest pieces of shit. If someone like professor Gates recanted the same story, all you morons would be crying about police brutality, but when someone you know that is a conservate is involved, you judge him as harshly as possible.
Click to expand...


If they'd provide more details, yeah........maybe we would feel sorry for them, but based on what the OP said, it sounds like it was their fault.


----------



## Warrior102

Wry Catcher said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paranoid much?  Our nation has always had local police agencies and sheriff departments.  Local law enforcement is restricted to the political subdision which is under civilian control (a mayor or city manager) with authority to enforce state law and municipal codes.  Suggesting a federal agency or the military will engage a citizen who violates such laws or codes is nothing more than the rants of a troll, a paranoid troll at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats this all about then Wry?......this is with the US.Military.....
> 
> LAPD in 'joint military training' exercises in downtown L.A. - The Daily Breeze
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, nor do you.  I don't believe the miliatry is planning on invading LA or any major city in the United States.  If I had to guess, I'd suspect Tehran might be on the mind of some members of the military leadership.
> 
> Tehran, iran - Google Search
> 
> Any agency wanting to engage in training in an urban or even rural setting will coordinate with local law enforcement.  It's not just a courtesy, it's common sense to do so.
Click to expand...


Speaking of the military, isn't it time you enlisted, assfucker??


----------



## Zoom

Warrior102 said:


> Call Obama and tell him the police acted stupidly then request a beer summit



Or better yet, say there are WMD's in Iran (this time) and invade that damn country.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Not enough information to make an intelligent comment.  Seems to me like there may be some facts missing...


----------



## Mustang

If only someone would invent headphones, Gramps could have prevented any of this from happening.


----------



## B. Kidd

Big Black Dog said:


> Not enough information to make an intelligent comment.  Seems to me like there may be some facts missing...




Wow!
You'd make one helluva defense attorney with a line like that!


----------



## Zoom

whitehall said:


> I sense we aren't hearing "the rest of the story". Most police agencies tell you to turn it down and if they have to come back they issue a summons. If you resist or you are suspected of a crime unrelated to the noise you go to jail. Get a lawyer and quit whining.



Grandpa does seem to not want to take personal reposibility.  

I wonder what party he leans towards?


----------



## Zoom

Barry44sucks said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> 
> 
> The entertainment value is obvious. What might be missed, though, is how many of our "conservative" friends here were not telling Grampa to take personal responsibility for his actions. It was Liberals telling him that.
> 
> Very revealing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it proves you liberals are dishonest pieces of shit. If someone like professor Gates recanted the same story, all you morons would be crying about police brutality, but when someone you know that is a conservate is involved, you judge him as harshly as possible.
Click to expand...


and it proves how full of shit you are.  If Professor Gates told this exact story, you would say he should be punished and for him to shut the fuck up and take personal responsibility.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Zoom said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sense we aren't hearing "the rest of the story". Most police agencies tell you to turn it down and if they have to come back they issue a summons. If you resist or you are suspected of a crime unrelated to the noise you go to jail. Get a lawyer and quit whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa does seem to not want to take personal reposibility.
> 
> I wonder what party he leans towards?
Click to expand...


What in your eyes constitutes responsibility? Groveling? I played the game now I will pay the price. What more do you want?

Wonder what party indeed


----------



## tinydancer

Mustang said:


> If only someone would invent headphones, Gramps could have prevented any of this from happening.



Would not have happened.

Have you ever had that neighbor from hell? I have. It's  the bastard next door being a complete and utter prick.

And then life becomes hell on earth.


----------



## tinydancer

Zoom said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entertainment value is obvious. What might be missed, though, is how many of our "conservative" friends here were not telling Grampa to take personal responsibility for his actions. It was Liberals telling him that.
> 
> Very revealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it proves you liberals are dishonest pieces of shit. If someone like professor Gates recanted the same story, all you morons would be crying about police brutality, but when someone you know that is a conservate is involved, you judge him as harshly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and it proves how full of shit you are.  If Professor Gates told this exact story, you would say he should be punished and for him to shut the fuck up and take personal responsibility.
Click to expand...


Professor Gates is an asswipe.

Ask any continental or island black.  He's crazy and racist.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

tinydancer said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only someone would invent headphones, Gramps could have prevented any of this from happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would not have happened.
> 
> Have you ever had that neighbor from hell? I have. It's  the bastard next door being a complete and utter prick.
> 
> And then life becomes hell on earth.
Click to expand...


We nearly wound up in court over me tying my picket fence I built last year into his at the corner of our property. 

The guy is a fucking jerk. However it is my stereo that got me where I am not his.


----------



## Warrior102

Zoom said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call Obama and tell him the police acted stupidly then request a beer summit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet, say there are WMD's in Iran (this time) and invade that damn country.
Click to expand...


Don't worry - sawed-off 

That'll happen soon. 

King Obama will declare war from some fucking golf course soon and Liberals will be drafted. About time those turd-suckers did something of value, i.e. cannon fodder on the Tehran front.


----------



## Big Black Dog

B. Kidd said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough information to make an intelligent comment.  Seems to me like there may be some facts missing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> You'd make one helluva defense attorney with a line like that!
Click to expand...


I remember that statement in a book I read one time...


----------



## B. Kidd

Zoom said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sense we aren't hearing "the rest of the story". Most police agencies tell you to turn it down and if they have to come back they issue a summons. If you resist or you are suspected of a crime unrelated to the noise you go to jail. Get a lawyer and quit whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa does seem to not want to take personal reposibility.
> 
> I wonder what party he leans towards?
Click to expand...


That's a tough call.
He has an entitlement mentality when it comes to the law. Now, if the object of his mentality was food, shelter, and/or money, I'd say he was a dyed-in-the-wool liberal.
But that's not the case.
Tough call..........


----------



## ABikerSailor

Grampa Murked U said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only someone would invent headphones, Gramps could have prevented any of this from happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would not have happened.
> 
> Have you ever had that neighbor from hell? I have. It's  the bastard next door being a complete and utter prick.
> 
> And then life becomes hell on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We nearly wound up in court over me tying my picket fence I built last year into his at the corner of our property.
> 
> The guy is a fucking jerk. However it is my stereo that got me where I am not his.
Click to expand...


Like I posted earlier, all cities and towns have a noise ordnance that people have to follow.

What would help you out a great deal is to find out what TIME the noise ordnance goes into effect, because before then?  You can blast your stereo as loud as you want.

Most of them tend to be around dark.

And, if you don't know what time it is, why not?  You stated this was your 5th ticket.

Seems the solution is pretty simple actually.


----------



## B. Kidd

Big Black Dog said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough information to make an intelligent comment.  Seems to me like there may be some facts missing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> You'd make one helluva defense attorney with a line like that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that statement in a book I read one time...
Click to expand...



Must've been a law book.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

ABikerSailor said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would not have happened.
> 
> Have you ever had that neighbor from hell? I have. It's  the bastard next door being a complete and utter prick.
> 
> And then life becomes hell on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We nearly wound up in court over me tying my picket fence I built last year into his at the corner of our property.
> 
> The guy is a fucking jerk. However it is my stereo that got me where I am not his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I posted earlier, all cities and towns have a noise ordnance that people have to follow.
> 
> What would help you out a great deal is to find out what TIME the noise ordnance goes into effect, because before then?  You can blast your stereo as loud as you want.
> 
> Most of them tend to be around dark.
> 
> And, if you don't know what time it is, why not?  You stated this was your 5th ticket.
> 
> Seems the solution is pretty simple actually.
Click to expand...


I mentioned a couple times that noise ordinances kick in at midnight on the weekends.  This occurred before midnight. The stereo isn't the issue. I was wrong and it was addressed. Their behavior to me is odd. 5 guys for a stereo complaint is ridiculous. The last time I was ticketed was for my daughters party and they simply mailed me the ticket. Closing the door is no crime in my book. Yea, he says his foot was in it. He's right it was cause he stuck it there after he saw what I was doing. 

Let me be clear. I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THE NOISE COMPLAINT. 

I do however have a problem with being thrown in jail so someone can stroke their fucking ego in my home. The radio was off before the damn door was even opened.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Grampa Murked U said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We nearly wound up in court over me tying my picket fence I built last year into his at the corner of our property.
> 
> The guy is a fucking jerk. However it is my stereo that got me where I am not his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I posted earlier, all cities and towns have a noise ordnance that people have to follow.
> 
> What would help you out a great deal is to find out what TIME the noise ordnance goes into effect, because before then?  You can blast your stereo as loud as you want.
> 
> Most of them tend to be around dark.
> 
> And, if you don't know what time it is, why not?  You stated this was your 5th ticket.
> 
> Seems the solution is pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mentioned a couple times that noise ordinances kick in at midnight on the weekends.  This occurred before midnight. The stereo isn't the issue. I was wrong and it was addressed. Their behavior to me is odd. 5 guys for a stereo complaint is ridiculous. The last time I was ticketed was for my daughters party and they simply mailed me the ticket. Closing the door is no crime in my book. Yea, he says his foot was in it. He's right it was cause he stuck it there after he saw what I was doing.
> 
> Let me be clear. I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THE NOISE COMPLAINT.
> 
> I do however have a problem with being thrown in jail so someone can stroke their fucking ego in my home. The radio was off before the damn door was even opened.
Click to expand...


So the cop stuck his foot in the door "after he saw what I was doing" to quote you.

What was it that made the cop stick his foot in the door?  Were you smoking pot?


----------



## Ravi

Grampa Murked U said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We nearly wound up in court over me tying my picket fence I built last year into his at the corner of our property.
> 
> The guy is a fucking jerk. However it is my stereo that got me where I am not his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I posted earlier, all cities and towns have a noise ordnance that people have to follow.
> 
> What would help you out a great deal is to find out what TIME the noise ordnance goes into effect, because before then?  You can blast your stereo as loud as you want.
> 
> Most of them tend to be around dark.
> 
> And, if you don't know what time it is, why not?  You stated this was your 5th ticket.
> 
> Seems the solution is pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I mentioned a couple times that noise ordinances kick in at midnight on the weekends.  *This occurred before midnight. The stereo isn't the issue. I was wrong and it was addressed. Their behavior to me is odd. 5 guys for a stereo complaint is ridiculous. The last time I was ticketed was for my daughters party and they simply mailed me the ticket. Closing the door is no crime in my book. Yea, he says his foot was in it. He's right it was cause he stuck it there after he saw what I was doing.
> 
> Let me be clear. I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THE NOISE COMPLAINT.
> 
> I do however have a problem with being thrown in jail so someone can stroke their fucking ego in my home. The radio was off before the damn door was even opened.
Click to expand...

Link?

It also depends on how high the db measures, no?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Wry Catcher said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paranoid much?  Our nation has always had local police agencies and sheriff departments.  Local law enforcement is restricted to the political subdision which is under civilian control (a mayor or city manager) with authority to enforce state law and municipal codes.  Suggesting a federal agency or the military will engage a citizen who violates such laws or codes is nothing more than the rants of a troll, a paranoid troll at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats this all about then Wry?......this is with the US.Military.....
> 
> LAPD in 'joint military training' exercises in downtown L.A. - The Daily Breeze
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, nor do you.  I don't believe the miliatry is planning on invading LA or any major city in the United States.  If I had to guess, I'd suspect Tehran might be on the mind of some members of the military leadership.
> 
> Tehran, iran - Google Search
> 
> Any agency wanting to engage in training in an urban or even rural setting will coordinate with local law enforcement.  It's not just a courtesy, it's common sense to do so.
Click to expand...


no one said they were planning on invading anywhere.....the local papers are saying they are getting ready for Civilian unrest.....


----------



## B. Kidd

Grampa Murked U said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We nearly wound up in court over me tying my picket fence I built last year into his at the corner of our property.
> 
> The guy is a fucking jerk. However it is my stereo that got me where I am not his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I posted earlier, all cities and towns have a noise ordnance that people have to follow.
> 
> What would help you out a great deal is to find out what TIME the noise ordnance goes into effect, because before then?  You can blast your stereo as loud as you want.
> 
> Most of them tend to be around dark.
> 
> And, if you don't know what time it is, why not?  You stated this was your 5th ticket.
> 
> Seems the solution is pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mentioned a couple times that noise ordinances kick in at midnight on the weekends.  This occurred before midnight. The stereo isn't the issue. I was wrong and it was addressed. Their behavior to me is odd. 5 guys for a stereo complaint is ridiculous. The last time I was ticketed was for my daughters party and they simply mailed me the ticket. Closing the door is no crime in my book. Yea, he says his foot was in it. He's right it was cause he stuck it there after he saw what I was doing.
> 
> Let me be clear. I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THE NOISE COMPLAINT.
> 
> I do however have a problem with being thrown in jail so someone can stroke their fucking ego in my home. The radio was off before the damn door was even opened.
Click to expand...


So, Grampa got murked by a neighbor who called in the law.
Freakin' deal with it and stop playing the 'victim card'!
You have to be a closet liberal with all this whinin'!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

ABikerSailor said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I posted earlier, all cities and towns have a noise ordnance that people have to follow.
> 
> What would help you out a great deal is to find out what TIME the noise ordnance goes into effect, because before then?  You can blast your stereo as loud as you want.
> 
> Most of them tend to be around dark.
> 
> And, if you don't know what time it is, why not?  You stated this was your 5th ticket.
> 
> Seems the solution is pretty simple actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned a couple times that noise ordinances kick in at midnight on the weekends.  This occurred before midnight. The stereo isn't the issue. I was wrong and it was addressed. Their behavior to me is odd. 5 guys for a stereo complaint is ridiculous. The last time I was ticketed was for my daughters party and they simply mailed me the ticket. Closing the door is no crime in my book. Yea, he says his foot was in it. He's right it was cause he stuck it there after he saw what I was doing.
> 
> Let me be clear. I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THE NOISE COMPLAINT.
> 
> I do however have a problem with being thrown in jail so someone can stroke their fucking ego in my home. The radio was off before the damn door was even opened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the cop stuck his foot in the door "after he saw what I was doing" to quote you.
> 
> What was it that made the cop stick his foot in the door?  Were you smoking pot?
Click to expand...


Lol funny assumption. I haven't done drugs since I was a kid. 

He saw me grab for the handle and start sliding the door shut so he shoved his foot in to stop me. It's all so fucking trivial its hard to believe the pettiness of it.


----------



## eots

What you need to do is find out the maximum legal allowed noise you can make and until what time then make it constantly for days on end..the neighbor will think twice about calling cops after that


----------



## ABikerSailor

Actually Ravi, the decibel level is kinda important as well. 

Here in Amarillo, I worked at a bar located in a neighborhood area with houses, and one of the things that I had to check regularly was the decibel level in the bar (couldn't go above 95) while the live bands were playing.

Incidentally, you can also get arrested if your motorcycle registers over the same amount.  Once, I pulled the baffles out of my Harley's pipes (like that, it would hit 110) and was almost given a ticket for loud pipes, but they didn't have a meter to measure me with.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Grampa Murked U said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned a couple times that noise ordinances kick in at midnight on the weekends.  This occurred before midnight. The stereo isn't the issue. I was wrong and it was addressed. Their behavior to me is odd. 5 guys for a stereo complaint is ridiculous. The last time I was ticketed was for my daughters party and they simply mailed me the ticket. Closing the door is no crime in my book. Yea, he says his foot was in it. He's right it was cause he stuck it there after he saw what I was doing.
> 
> Let me be clear. I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THE NOISE COMPLAINT.
> 
> I do however have a problem with being thrown in jail so someone can stroke their fucking ego in my home. The radio was off before the damn door was even opened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the cop stuck his foot in the door "after he saw what I was doing" to quote you.
> 
> What was it that made the cop stick his foot in the door?  Were you smoking pot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol funny assumption. I haven't done drugs since I was a kid.
> 
> He saw me grab for the handle and start sliding the door shut so he shoved his foot in to stop me. It's all so fucking trivial its hard to believe the pettiness of it.
Click to expand...


You're lucky you didn't get charged for assaulting a police officer.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ravi said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I posted earlier, all cities and towns have a noise ordnance that people have to follow.
> 
> What would help you out a great deal is to find out what TIME the noise ordnance goes into effect, because before then?  You can blast your stereo as loud as you want.
> 
> Most of them tend to be around dark.
> 
> And, if you don't know what time it is, why not?  You stated this was your 5th ticket.
> 
> Seems the solution is pretty simple actually.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I mentioned a couple times that noise ordinances kick in at midnight on the weekends.  *This occurred before midnight. The stereo isn't the issue. I was wrong and it was addressed. Their behavior to me is odd. 5 guys for a stereo complaint is ridiculous. The last time I was ticketed was for my daughters party and they simply mailed me the ticket. Closing the door is no crime in my book. Yea, he says his foot was in it. He's right it was cause he stuck it there after he saw what I was doing.
> 
> Let me be clear. I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THE NOISE COMPLAINT.
> 
> I do however have a problem with being thrown in jail so someone can stroke their fucking ego in my home. The radio was off before the damn door was even opened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> It also depends on how high the db measures, no?
Click to expand...


Sorry but KC is the closest bit of personal info I'm willing to give. Believe it or don't. Any links beyond that and I might as well post my damn address.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

ABikerSailor said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the cop stuck his foot in the door "after he saw what I was doing" to quote you.
> 
> What was it that made the cop stick his foot in the door?  Were you smoking pot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol funny assumption. I haven't done drugs since I was a kid.
> 
> He saw me grab for the handle and start sliding the door shut so he shoved his foot in to stop me. It's all so fucking trivial its hard to believe the pettiness of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lucky you didn't get charged for assaulting a police officer.
Click to expand...


I suppose he could have done that but it wasn't intentional on my part. I had no idea he would stick his foot over the door track.


----------



## Ed Spacer

Alright. Grampa. Let me fill you in on something. I am an aspiring leader,but i.am an architect by day,slow now,and a part-time third shift deputy in my countys sheriff departmentGeorgia is very tough on crime,but the one item that were taught,and experience pulls it out,is law enforcement,quality of life,and safety. We get billions of these calls nightly,even in the small towns. You have to ask a citizen to be let in,unless you have a warrant. However,an officer,out in the public,can detain and question without cause,but cant enter a private home without a warrant. Get a lawyer. If you didnt get meatmouth with the cop,then they cant barge in arrest you,without a probable cause. If i was sent out on the call,i would have told you tobturn down the music,given you a warning,and told you since you were drinking,to stay indoors. Had you mouthed off to me,i would have warned one more time followbthe orders and be done with it. We have more important issues to deal with besides a loud damn stereo. For the most part,people observe the curfew and ordinances down here.


----------



## B. Kidd

eots said:


> What you need to do is find out the maximum legal allowed noise you can make and until what time then make it constantly for days on end..the neighbor will think twice about calling cops after that



Wonder if the maximum legal noise limit is specified in 'decibels' in the local statutes?
Hmmmmm, by God, I really think you are onto something here, Eots!!!


----------



## Ed Spacer

again,discretion is the key. Had you been a repeat offender,i would have written out a disturbing the peace ticket if i had to come a second time. If i smelled drugs,then id have probable cause to enter and arrest. Tickets here are mighty high,though. A disturb ticket can run $458.00


----------



## B. Kidd

vampiric68 said:


> Alright. Grampa. Let me fill you in on something. I am an aspiring leader,but i.am an architect by day,slow now,and a part-time third shift deputy in my countys sheriff departmentGeorgia is very tough on crime,but the one item that were taught,and experience pulls it out,is law enforcement,quality of life,and safety. We get billions of these calls nightly,even in the small towns. You have to ask a citizen to be let in,unless you have a warrant. However,an officer,out in the public,can detain and question without cause,but cant enter a private home without a warrant. Get a lawyer. If you didnt get meatmouth with the cop,then they cant barge in arrest you,without a probable cause. If i was sent out on the call,i would have told you tobturn down the music,given you a warning,and told you since you were drinking,to stay indoors. Had you mouthed off to me,i would have warned one more time followbthe orders and be done with it. We have more important issues to deal with besides a loud damn stereo. For the most part,people observe the curfew and ordinances down here.




Cripee!
Another expert chimes in on this SENSATIONAL case!


----------



## Ed Spacer

If its a matter of dickhead neighbor,they get warned too,especially if the call is egreigious. We have better things to do than a stereo. Must have been rookies looking to make a mark.


----------



## Ed Spacer

B. Kidd said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you need to do is find out the maximum legal allowed noise you can make and until what time then make it constantly for days on end..the neighbor will think twice about calling cops after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if the maximum legal noise limit is specified in 'decibels' in the local statutes?
> Hmmmmm, by God, I really think you are onto something here, Eots!!!
Click to expand...


The cost and public benefit of prosecuting a case is not worth it. Tickets and fines work,though.


----------



## Charles_Main

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



It is never a good idea to be non compliant when dealing with the Police. My guess is if you had given them your ID with out an argument, you would have only got a ticket. Where you perhaps intoxicated? Not that it is illegal to be drunk or anything, but Often after a long night cops are to the point they have little patience with Intoxicated people. Having worked when I was younger as a bouncer I can tell you it can get real old listening to self righteous Drunks make fools of themselves lol.


----------



## Ed Spacer

Heres an answer to the noise problem. If i can hear it 200 yards from the residence,its too damn loud.


----------



## strollingbones

sillie me ...i thought you could be a drunken fool in your own home....

they had no right to enter your home.....i would go talk to the magistrate and see if this can be dismissed....


----------



## Zoom

tinydancer said:


> Now to Gramps situation.
> 
> I think for his own protection he should install the nanny cams. Two on the outside front and back and then in his foyer and living room.



Visual.

Ewwww.


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> sillie me ...i thought you could be a drunken fool in your own home....
> 
> they had no right to enter your home.....i would go talk to the magistrate and see if this can be dismissed....





I would ask the lawyer.... to ask for it to be dismissed.


----------



## Zoom

strollingbones said:


> sillie me ...i thought you could be a drunken fool in your own home....
> 
> they had no right to enter your home.....i would go talk to the magistrate and see if this can be dismissed....



If his home (or trailer) is close enough that they can hear his music in THEIR homes, then he is wrong.  He is a law breaker and he went to jail for it.

Stop fucking whining if someone breaks a law.


----------



## strollingbones

o bullmal ...they had no right to enter his home...period.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Many of you have said I must be leaving out facts because it doesn't add up. Your making my point for me because I've left nothing out. And your right, it doesn't add up to a lawful entry or arrest in my opinion. I will be consulting an attorney as well as the ACLU on Monday.


----------



## syrenn

Grampa Murked U said:


> Many of you have said I must be leaving out facts because it doesn't add up. Your making my point for me because I've left nothing out. And your right, it doesn't add up to a lawful entry or arrest in my opinion. I will be consulting an attorney as well as the ACLU on Monday.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9F1RWVhbH8]POLICE STATE 2011: No right to resist illegal cop entry into home court rules - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## B. Kidd

Grampa Murked U said:


> Many of you have said I must be leaving out facts because it doesn't add up. Your making my point for me because I've left nothing out. And your right, it doesn't add up to a lawful entry or arrest in my opinion. I will be consulting an attorney as well as the ACLU on Monday.




Criminal Attorney's love idealistic suckers like you to pay off their vacation homes.
Go get'em Grampa!


----------



## pvsi.

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> *I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy* asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.


Get a job you lazy bastard


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

B. Kidd said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you have said I must be leaving out facts because it doesn't add up. Your making my point for me because I've left nothing out. And your right, it doesn't add up to a lawful entry or arrest in my opinion. I will be consulting an attorney as well as the ACLU on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criminal Attorney's love idealistic suckers like you to pay off their vacation homes.
> Go get'em Grampa!
Click to expand...


Only an idiot shows up for mandatory court without representation. 

Suits you apparently.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Cool............you've outed yourself as a habitual offender.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Grampa Murked U said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you have said I must be leaving out facts because it doesn't add up. Your making my point for me because I've left nothing out. And your right, it doesn't add up to a lawful entry or arrest in my opinion. I will be consulting an attorney as well as the ACLU on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criminal Attorney's love idealistic suckers like you to pay off their vacation homes.
> Go get'em Grampa!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot shows up for mandatory court without representation.
> 
> Suits you apparently.
Click to expand...

Who did you piss off?
http://www.usmessageboard.com/4733577-post1.html


----------



## Zoom

ABikerSailor said:


> Cool............you've outed yourself as a habitual offender.



I hate criminals.


----------



## B. Kidd

Grampa Murked U said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you have said I must be leaving out facts because it doesn't add up. Your making my point for me because I've left nothing out. And your right, it doesn't add up to a lawful entry or arrest in my opinion. I will be consulting an attorney as well as the ACLU on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criminal Attorney's love idealistic suckers like you to pay off their vacation homes.
> Go get'em Grampa!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot shows up for mandatory court without representation.
> 
> Suits you apparently.
Click to expand...


I only worked in misdeameanor Court for 22 years before I retired.
Didja' get drunk and make your OP up?
If ya' did, you need to take a cure for awhile.


----------



## francoHFW

Hilarious, thanks for sharing. I guess having the door open makes their entry OK...good luck. Always cooperate politely lol.


----------



## Liability

whitehall said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't unnerstan.
> 
> Is there some common belief that if one is in one's own home, one is immune to arrest?  Or that the police are always obligated -- in those circumstances -- to obtain an arrest warrant or a search warrant before they can enforce a law and arrest you for non compliance with lawful directives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must know that the Police don't need an arrest warrant to make an arrest. If you threaten officers or refuse to comply with a lawful order you are arrested. If you fail to answer a summons a warrant is automatically issued.
Click to expand...


I agree in part.  It is NOT the case that to make a lawful arrest a cop must ALWAYS have a warrant.

USUALLY, to arrest a person in his own home, a warrant is needed, BUT ...
 not always.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

B. Kidd said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Criminal Attorney's love idealistic suckers like you to pay off their vacation homes.
> Go get'em Grampa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only an idiot shows up for mandatory court without representation.
> 
> Suits you apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only worked in misdeameanor Court for 22 years before I retired.
> Didja' get drunk and make your OP up?
> If ya' did, you need to take a cure for awhile.
Click to expand...


Then you should know full well those without representation who don't know the law get the short end of the stick. And besides that here where I live ple deals to dump charges can only be arranged via attorney negotiations.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Did you or anyone else invite them in? A noise complaint is a legitimate reason to rap on your door but most good cops won't barge on in for something as lame as that. If you're being detained then they, unfortunately, have the right to demand your name thanks to the scumbags at SCOTUS. Just walking into your house because of a noise complaint would be extremely gestapo although possibly legal.


----------



## Liability

R.C. Christian said:


> Did you or anyone else invite them in? A noise complaint is a legitimate reason to rap on your door but most good cops won't barge on in for something as lame as that. If you're being detained then they, unfortunately, have the right to demand your name thanks to the scumbags at SCOTUS. Just walking into your house because of a noise complaint would be extremely gestapo although possibly legal.



Silly trite and erroneous position.

I wonder HOW exactly you folks imagine a police officer is SUPPOSED to get John Q. Citizen to comply with the law (when a neighbor complains about the racket) if they cannot walk into the house through an already open door?

The law is actually not crystal clear on this.  But the question often gets asked "well, if they were not permitted to walk in, uninvited, under those circumstances, exactly WHAT were the officers supposed to do?"

The TEST -- the touchstone of the Constitutional analysis on police conduct -- is quite often found in ONE word.  It's a word derived from the Constitution itself.  Reasonableness.

I am FAR from ready to stake out a claim that a police officer is powerless to do anything about Grandpa blaring his tunes DESPITE a noise ordinance and despite a citizen complaint UNLESS the person allegedly violating the law IN THEIR presence invites them into his home.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Hey I didn't get an answer.
2. Okay, fine,...why not crank up the rap music again tonight, and open up all the windows this time! :Badgrin:
3. And let us know how that works out for you, go the the education threads, and find my thread, the facts are out now, and we ain't listening to your crap music *ANY FUCKING MORE*!!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Hey I didn't get an answer.
> 2. Okay, fine,...why not crank up the rap music again tonight, and open up all the windows this time! :Badgrin:
> 3. And let us know how that works out for you, go the the education threads, and find my thread, the facts are out now, and we ain't listening to your crap music *ANY FUCKING MORE*!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



Umm okay? 

I was listening to Tom Petty by the way.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Liability said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you or anyone else invite them in? A noise complaint is a legitimate reason to rap on your door but most good cops won't barge on in for something as lame as that. If you're being detained then they, unfortunately, have the right to demand your name thanks to the scumbags at SCOTUS. Just walking into your house because of a noise complaint would be extremely gestapo although possibly legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly trite and erroneous position.
> 
> I wonder HOW exactly you folks imagine a police officer is SUPPOSED to get John Q. Citizen to comply with the law (when a neighbor complains about the racket) if they cannot walk into the house through an already open door?
> 
> The law is actually not crystal clear on this.  But the question often gets asked "well, if they were not permitted to walk in, uninvited, under those circumstances, exactly WHAT were the officers supposed to do?"
> 
> The TEST -- the touchstone of the Constitutional analysis on police conduct -- is quite often found in ONE word.  It's a word derived from the Constitution itself.  Reasonableness.
> 
> I am FAR from ready to stake out a claim that a police officer is powerless to do anything about Grandpa blaring his tunes DESPITE a noise ordinance and despite a citizen complaint UNLESS the person allegedly violating the law IN THEIR presence invites them into his home.
Click to expand...


It was a sensible answer. Most cops would just ask you to turn it down instead of walking in. They have better things to do than arrest someone for a pathetic noise violation. Most seasoned cops wouldn't bother with such a thing. Obviously, the cop was easily able to conclude where the noise is coming from, hence, there really is no other reason to barge into the house. A polite knock and warning would have been sufficient. Cops demand respect but they don't deserve it when they go gestapo. But then again I don't know the OP and as far as I know there could be more to his story. Did the cop knock and Identify himself? Hell, even SWAT jackboots do that before they break down the doors and start executing pets.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> ou're lucky you didn't get charged for assaulting a police officer.





> I suppose he could have done that but it wasn't intentional on my part.



And how was the officer to know your intent? 

The loudness of the music was no longer an issue when you (or your brother&#8230 tried to close the door on the officer. 



> sillie me ...i thought you could be a drunken fool in your own home....
> 
> they had no right to enter your home....



You can and they don&#8217;t &#8211; but that&#8217;s not Gramps&#8217; situation.


----------



## Dot Com

R.C. Christian said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you or anyone else invite them in? A noise complaint is a legitimate reason to rap on your door but most good cops won't barge on in for something as lame as that. If you're being detained then they, unfortunately, have the right to demand your name thanks to the scumbags at SCOTUS. Just walking into your house because of a noise complaint would be extremely gestapo although possibly legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly trite and erroneous position.
> 
> I wonder HOW exactly you folks imagine a police officer is SUPPOSED to get John Q. Citizen to comply with the law (when a neighbor complains about the racket) if they cannot walk into the house through an already open door?
> 
> The law is actually not crystal clear on this.  But the question often gets asked "well, if they were not permitted to walk in, uninvited, under those circumstances, exactly WHAT were the officers supposed to do?"
> 
> The TEST -- the touchstone of the Constitutional analysis on police conduct -- is quite often found in ONE word.  It's a word derived from the Constitution itself.  Reasonableness.
> 
> I am FAR from ready to stake out a claim that a police officer is powerless to do anything about Grandpa blaring his tunes DESPITE a noise ordinance and despite a citizen complaint UNLESS the person allegedly violating the law IN THEIR presence invites them into his home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a sensible answer. Most cops would just ask you to turn it down instead of walking in. They have better things to do than arrest someone for a pathetic noise violation. Most seasoned cops wouldn't bother with such a thing. Obviously, the cop was easily able to conclude where the noise is coming from, hence, there really is no other reason to barge into the house. A polite knock and warning would have been sufficient. Cops demand respect but they don't deserve it when they go gestapo. But then again I don't know the OP and as far as I know there could be more to his story. Did the cop knock and Identify himself? Hell, even SWAT jackboots do that before they break down the doors and start executing pets.
Click to expand...


It was his SECOND VIOLATION. Police have computers now & they, no doubt, knew that Gramps was flaunting the law/ordinance.


----------



## Old Rocks

Grampa Murked U said:


> No I wasn't, nor have I ever sported wife beaters.
> 
> Yes the music was loud. I just closed a 42 grand labor job and was celebrating with my partner. Jobs like that are rare this time of year, especially in this economy. That's 2 in 2 months.......I was in a good mood.
> 
> As far as the person that said I should keep such personal stiff to myself.
> 
> Your right, but o don't care. I'm me, and I'm not ashamed of who I am. I come from a poor background and I think I've done well for myself. I've mentioned several times that I'm proof that big govt isn't needed and I still believe that.
> 
> I'm me. I'm honest and if others don't like it........ Fuckem.



Well, mr. honest, sounds as if you were a more than a little stiff. Do they normally send out five units on a excessive noise call in your city? Seems to me that there may be a bit more to the story here than you have told thus far.


----------



## Douger

Old Rocks said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I wasn't, nor have I ever sported wife beaters.
> 
> Yes the music was loud. I just closed a 42 grand labor job and was celebrating with my partner. Jobs like that are rare this time of year, especially in this economy. That's 2 in 2 months.......I was in a good mood.
> 
> As far as the person that said I should keep such personal stiff to myself.
> 
> Your right, but o don't care. I'm me, and I'm not ashamed of who I am. I come from a poor background and I think I've done well for myself. I've mentioned several times that I'm proof that big govt isn't needed and I still believe that.
> 
> I'm me. I'm honest and if others don't like it........ Fuckem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, mr. honest, sounds as if you were a more than a little stiff. Do they normally send out five units on a excessive noise call in your city? Seems to me that there may be a bit more to the story here than you have told thus far.
Click to expand...

Fuck. I can call the law and tell them there are 6 guys here with guns. They don't even have the gas to come and look ! 
I LOVE IT !
Free. Something murkins forgot about.


----------



## MeBelle

Dot Com said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> 
> 
> The entertainment value is obvious. What might be missed, though, is how many of our "conservative" friends here were not telling Grampa to take personal responsibility for his actions. It was Liberals telling him that.
> 
> Very revealing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they don't practice what they
Click to expand...




ABikerSailor said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entertainment value is obvious. What might be missed, though, is how many of our "conservative" friends here were not telling Grampa to take personal responsibility for his actions. It was Liberals telling him that.
> 
> Very revealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it proves you liberals are dishonest pieces of shit. If someone like professor Gates recanted the same story, all you morons would be crying about police brutality, but when someone you know that is a conservate is involved, you judge him as harshly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they'd provide more details, yeah........maybe we would feel sorry for them, but based on what the OP said, it sounds like it was their fault.
Click to expand...


And he took responsibility here:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...-tonight-and-i-need-advice-6.html#post4732341
Post 224


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

MeBelle60 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entertainment value is obvious. What might be missed, though, is how many of our "conservative" friends here were not telling Grampa to take personal responsibility for his actions. It was Liberals telling him that.
> 
> Very revealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they don't practice what they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it proves you liberals are dishonest pieces of shit. If someone like professor Gates recanted the same story, all you morons would be crying about police brutality, but when someone you know that is a conservate is involved, you judge him as harshly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they'd provide more details, yeah........maybe we would feel sorry for them, but based on what the OP said, it sounds like it was their fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he took responsibility here:
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...-tonight-and-i-need-advice-6.html#post4732341
> Post 224
Click to expand...



 

And I will again in court when I plead guilty to the music charge. The other, I will fight.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Grampa Murked U said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> if a man cant wear his tank top enjoy some wine, woman and song in his own gawd damn home in his own god damn l-z boy without 5-o rollin up on his ass and throwin it in the crowbar motel we might as well jus call up hu jintoa and surrender now..gawd damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A grown man who can't enjoy all of that without distrubing and disrespecting his neighbors like some thoughtless little punk bitch deserves a night stick up his ass. Ask Gingrich to set you up in a pad on the Moon if you lack the maturity and respect to live with other human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This post is about the merits of cops in MY LIVING ROOM not the corn cob up your ass.
Click to expand...

I must ask you to take us through the ENTIRE story , step by step. From the moment you turned on the stereo. 
GO....Don't leave out any details.
Please do not embellish.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Grampa Murked U said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> they don't practice what they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they'd provide more details, yeah........maybe we would feel sorry for them, but based on what the OP said, it sounds like it was their fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he took responsibility here:
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...-tonight-and-i-need-advice-6.html#post4732341
> Post 224
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I will again in court when I plead guilty to the music charge. The other, I will fight.
Click to expand...







1. Tom Petty?
2. Not bad.
3. What Tom Petty song was playing when the cop slid his foot in the sliding door like a traveling sales man, and don't you have a front door with a *door bell*?
4. It could be something of importance.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## MeBelle

He already answered that one too!
"Free Falling"


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






MeBelle60 said:


> He already answered that one too!
> "Free Falling"






1. Yes, indeed, just as I suspected.
2. It is *VERY* important.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## tinydancer

eots said:


> What you need to do is find out the maximum legal allowed noise you can make and until what time then make it constantly for days on end..the neighbor will think twice about calling cops after that



I personally would pick polka music for a 24/7.

Or the worst torment on the planet. All the different versions of the Schnappi song.


----------



## Ravi

Grampa Murked U said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Hey I didn't get an answer.
> 2. Okay, fine,...why not crank up the rap music again tonight, and open up all the windows this time! :Badgrin:
> 3. And let us know how that works out for you, go the the education threads, and find my thread, the facts are out now, and we ain't listening to your crap music *ANY FUCKING MORE*!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm okay?
> 
> I was listening to Tom Petty by the way.
Click to expand...

Then you deserve any punishment you receive.


----------



## strollingbones

hey i like petty....its not like he was playing nickleback


----------



## Paulie

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



Welcome to the police state.  You ready to vote for Paul yet?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Ofcourse no one but me knows what this means having *Free Falling* playing as the cops arrive, seeing I am the *Music Expert*, and might I add an *Expert* on just about everything else.
2.  So here we go, as the story unfolded,.......Cops show up, and hear this song, its a song about falling, and with their game faces on, you are the one about to go down, in a dual reality mode from the brain of a cop drawing on instincts of survival,  who is about to walk into a danger zone, the unknown of your living space.
3. Your choice of music got you in this mess, if you would have been listening to lets say another album,  lets say something mellow, like John Denver, with *Sunshine On My Shoulder Makes Me Happy* blaring from your speakers, this would of never happened.
4. My advice, get some better music, you are screwed on this one.
5. And stop drinking.
6. Also get some George Harrison, you can't go wrong with George.
7. As far as the cops come barging in without being invited in, that is a legal matter I would doubt no attorney would go to court to sue, if it was a back door they entered in, and you have a front door with door bell, that would in my view help your case tremendously, cops are to go to the front door, not a back door, so I would say that if its true you have a front door, and are not wanted for a felony, then they had no *Good Reason* to come to you back door.
8. If its a side door, then you got squat.
9. Maybe the moral of the story is do not celebrate your success' so much, just accept them gracefully, and humbly, and quietly, then you would be able to enjoy them more.
10. Also learn that if a cop comes to your house he is in a high alert mode, knowing that many cops get gunned down during a domestic call, so he isn't about to take *ANY BULLSHIT* from you or anyone else.
11. You sitting in protest in your chair and not providing an ID, was some major *BULLSHIT*, next time I would advice against doing that, also another thing to keep in mind, you sitting there to you was nothing right, (?), but to the cop who is standing at the entrance, he has no idea if you have a pistol hidden in the cushion next to your leg, now do he (?).



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Paulie

I feel like I wandered into that weird section of the internet everytime this chesswars cat posts.


----------



## paulitician

Paulie said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the police state.  You ready to vote for Paul yet?
Click to expand...


He might be getting there. We'll see.


----------



## paulitician

I really do feel for ya Gramps but don't look for much help or sympathy here. This Board represents perfectly what America has become. Most here are just average Big Government Authoritarian Boot-Lickers. So they're not gonna help or sympathize with you in any way. For them, Big Brother is always right and knows what's best for you. Their brains are warped from all that Authoritarian brain-washing they've endured since childhood. They just don't know anything else. But like i said, hang in there. Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## Full-Auto

paulitician said:


> I really do feel for ya Gramps but don't look for much help or sympathy here. This Board represents perfectly what America has become. Most here are just average Big Government Authoritarian Boot-Lickers. So they're not gonna help or sympathize with you in any way. For them, Big Brother is always right and knows what's best for you. Their brains are warped from all that Authoritarian brain-washing they've endured since childhood. They just don't know anything else. But like i said, hang in there. Good luck and God Bless.



Dont overlook the Irony sir!!!!

Gramps fall into the big government mold.


----------



## paulitician

Full-Auto said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do feel for ya Gramps but don't look for much help or sympathy here. This Board represents perfectly what America has become. Most here are just average Big Government Authoritarian Boot-Lickers. So they're not gonna help or sympathize with you in any way. For them, Big Brother is always right and knows what's best for you. Their brains are warped from all that Authoritarian brain-washing they've endured since childhood. They just don't know anything else. But like i said, hang in there. Good luck and God Bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont overlook the Irony sir!!!!
> 
> Gramps fall into the big government mold.
Click to expand...


Gramps is a good dude. His heart is in the right place.


----------



## Full-Auto

paulitician said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do feel for ya Gramps but don't look for much help or sympathy here. This Board represents perfectly what America has become. Most here are just average Big Government Authoritarian Boot-Lickers. So they're not gonna help or sympathize with you in any way. For them, Big Brother is always right and knows what's best for you. Their brains are warped from all that Authoritarian brain-washing they've endured since childhood. They just don't know anything else. But like i said, hang in there. Good luck and God Bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont overlook the Irony sir!!!!
> 
> Gramps fall into the big government mold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gramps is a good dude. His heart is in the right place.
Click to expand...


No disagreement there.  Plus he is a fellow tradesman


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Full-Auto said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do feel for ya Gramps but don't look for much help or sympathy here. This Board represents perfectly what America has become. Most here are just average Big Government Authoritarian Boot-Lickers. So they're not gonna help or sympathize with you in any way. For them, Big Brother is always right and knows what's best for you. Their brains are warped from all that Authoritarian brain-washing they've endured since childhood. They just don't know anything else. But like i said, hang in there. Good luck and God Bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont overlook the Irony sir!!!!
> 
> Gramps fall into the big government mold.
Click to expand...


Fell straight on my face. Will be interesting to see if this obstruction charge sticks. I already know the music charge is 165 bucks.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Mind you guys I've NEVER called the cops on my neighbor and I've had ample opportunities. I just don't function that way. And he is the ONLY neighbor I've ever had a problem with. No one in the neighborhood likes the dude. 

That's not an excuse of my behavior but just some insight into the situation. He threatened to sue me over a 4 ft picket fence last year. All because I tied it into the corner of his privacy fence. Then you have the constant engine noise from the custom hotrods he and his boys build. Especially in the summer.


----------



## Photonic

Gramps I can tell you only one thing, go get legal advice from a lawyer near you, they can point you in the right direction. If one says you have a case, go with it, they only accept cases they can win usually. Losses hurt business. If the Police entered your house uninvited they have broken several laws without a warrant.

I can also tell you that if they rule in your favor, you can pursue damages for being held against your will for 3 days.


----------



## Liability

Photonic said:


> Gramps I can tell you only one thing, go get legal advice from a lawyer near you, they can point you in the right direction. If one says you have a case, go with it, they only accept cases they can win usually. Losses hurt business. If the Police entered your house uninvited they have broken several laws without a warrant.
> 
> I can also tell you that if they rule in your favor, you can pursue damages for being held against your will for 3 days.



Actually, photomoronic is partly right.  It is GOOD advice to say "see a lawyer."

The balance of what he said is largely just his usual ignorant bullshit.


----------



## Photonic

Liability said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gramps I can tell you only one thing, go get legal advice from a lawyer near you, they can point you in the right direction. If one says you have a case, go with it, they only accept cases they can win usually. Losses hurt business. If the Police entered your house uninvited they have broken several laws without a warrant.
> 
> I can also tell you that if they rule in your favor, you can pursue damages for being held against your will for 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, photomoronic is partly right.  It is GOOD advice to say "see a lawyer."
> 
> The balance of what he said is largely just his usual ignorant bullshit.
Click to expand...


If you disagree with what I said, present the evidence that I am incorrect. I pay attention to my rights.


----------



## Full-Auto

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mind you guys I've NEVER called the cops on my neighbor and I've had ample opportunities. I just don't function that way. And he is the ONLY neighbor I've ever had a problem with. No one in the neighborhood likes the dude.
> 
> That's not an excuse of my behavior but just some insight into the situation. He threatened to sue me over a 4 ft picket fence last year. All because I tied it into the corner of his privacy fence. Then you have the constant engine noise from the custom hotrods he and his boys build. Especially in the summer.



Be-careful with the roofing nails.

Unintentional spills cause such havoc for tires........


----------



## Liability

Photonic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gramps I can tell you only one thing, go get legal advice from a lawyer near you, they can point you in the right direction. If one says you have a case, go with it, they only accept cases they can win usually. Losses hurt business. If the Police entered your house uninvited they have broken several laws without a warrant.
> 
> I can also tell you that if they rule in your favor, you can pursue damages for being held against your will for 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, photomoronic is partly right.  It is GOOD advice to say "see a lawyer."
> 
> The balance of what he said is largely just his usual ignorant bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you disagree with what I said, present the evidence that I am incorrect. I pay attention to my rights.
Click to expand...


LOL.

Start things off on the right foot, ya moron.  Assume the burden by accepting that it *is* your burden -- as the proponent.

I will then be more than pleased to dismantle your bullshit step by step.

You have not the foggiest fucking notion about the topic on which you have chosen to bleat.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Full-Auto said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you guys I've NEVER called the cops on my neighbor and I've had ample opportunities. I just don't function that way. And he is the ONLY neighbor I've ever had a problem with. No one in the neighborhood likes the dude.
> 
> That's not an excuse of my behavior but just some insight into the situation. He threatened to sue me over a 4 ft picket fence last year. All because I tied it into the corner of his privacy fence. Then you have the constant engine noise from the custom hotrods he and his boys build. Especially in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be-careful with the roofing nails.
> 
> Unintentional spills cause such havoc for tires........
Click to expand...


Lol, I know what you mean. But that's just not me. I do however occasionally enjoy 60 second snipits of good songs. With the expectation that I may get a visit 10 minutes later. 

I've actually thought about moving next year just to get away from the idiocy.


----------



## Photonic

Liability said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, photomoronic is partly right.  It is GOOD advice to say "see a lawyer."
> 
> The balance of what he said is largely just his usual ignorant bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you disagree with what I said, present the evidence that I am incorrect. I pay attention to my rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Start things off on the right foot, ya moron.  Assume the burden by accepting that it *is* your burden -- as the proponent.
> 
> I will then be more than pleased to dismantle your bullshit step by step.
> 
> You have not the foggiest fucking notion about the topic on which you have chosen to bleat.
Click to expand...


Don't be such a lemon. You know damn well Police can only enter your house under a VERY specific set of circumstances, most of which require your consent.

As to damages, he can't sue the PD, I don't think anyone can, but he can certainly go after the neighbor.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Welcome to the police state. You ready to vote for Paul yet?



Why? What would be the point? It makes no difference whether ones Constitutional rights are violated by the Federal government. a state government, or a local jurisdiction.


----------



## The Infidel

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mind you guys I've NEVER called the cops on my neighbor and I've had ample opportunities. I just don't function that way. And he is the ONLY neighbor I've ever had a problem with. No one in the neighborhood likes the dude.
> 
> That's not an excuse of my behavior but just some insight into the situation. He threatened to sue me over a 4 ft picket fence last year. All because I tied it into the corner of his privacy fence. *Then you have the constant engine noise from the custom hotrods he and his boys build. Especially in the summer.*



Dude... you need to play hardball and call the cops EVERY time they fire it up and rev it.... 
I feel for ya getting thrown in the hooskow for loud music, but ya prolly should think next time about playing hardball with the cops. They can be real dickheads at times. I know... Ive spent some tie in their house as well, and it SUX!  
But I never push the issue with them... they carry a bigger stick and a gun.


----------



## The Infidel

Photonic said:


> Don't be such a lemon. You know damn well Police can only enter your house under a VERY specific set of circumstances, most of which require your consent.
> 
> As to damages, he can't sue the PD, I don't think anyone can, but he can certainly go after the neighbor.




Bullshit.... my dad went to jail for sitting in his truck in his garage in order to get away from the bitch wife he was married to.
She called the cops and told them he was trying to commit suicide (the truck was not running BTW) 
They show up and bang on his window and demand he step out.... when he told them to beat pavement they busted window and jerked him out and hauled him to jail.
That was shitty if ya ask me, but hey... they are always right


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The Infidel said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be such a lemon. You know damn well Police can only enter your house under a VERY specific set of circumstances, most of which require your consent.
> 
> As to damages, he can't sue the PD, I don't think anyone can, but he can certainly go after the neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.... my dad went to jail for sitting in his truck in his garage in order to get away from the bitch wife he was married to.
> She called the cops and told them he was trying to commit suicide (the truck was not running BTW)
> They show up and bang on his window and demand he step out.... when he told them to beat pavement they busted window and jerked him out and hauled him to jail.
> That was shitty if ya ask me, but hey... they are always right
Click to expand...



There was a couple crazy stories here a couple years back that led to lawsuits. One was an elderly woman who was jailed for dui despite the fact that she wasn't drinking she was just old. Then the one to top them all. A man got a dwi on his riding mower for driving onto the street to go around vehicles in the driveway. 

I think on the whole most police are upstanding officers. But like ANY profession there are bad apples or people who are simply having a bad day and it reflects in their job performance. 

For example the two swat officers who have been indicted on theft and extortion for stealing from homes they raided and snitches.


----------



## Luissa

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.


Standing up for your rights is all fine until you end up in jail. I personally am not that strong, probably because I have been to jail. I would have done what they asked because I am never going back...
With that my brother was charged with obstruction of justice when he was younger when he wouldn't give the Cops a straight answer about his friend hitting a pole. Get your self a lawyer and plea out. If you have no criminal history, they will most likely drop the charges down and hopefully give you a continuance or whatever they call it there. Good luck!
Next time, I would do what the Cops wants, I have learned jail isnt worth having your pride. I will never go back again.


----------



## Cowman

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.


----------



## Luissa

Living in the City I do, you get shot or tazed when you don't listen or beat to death. If the Cops want me to jump on one foot and rub my head I am doing it. They may be assholes but I will be alive when I am all done, and hopefully not in jail.


----------



## Unkotare

Grampa Murked U said:


> I've actually thought about moving next year just to get away from the idiocy.




That's unlikely to work, as the idiocy seems to be generated by YOU.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

After 24 pages I've noticed a slight trend. 

Granted, my music was too loud and for that I will pay but my "civil disobedience" by sitting in my chair in my own home and refusing to speak is apparently frowned upon while that of ows or anti war protesters that actually disrupt others in public is supported. 

I am surprised. 

I get the silly name calling because I'm of one ideological thought but the sheer level of hate stuns me.


----------



## Dot Com

> I went to jail tonight and i need advice


stop being a self-important, asswipe for starters


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Dot Com said:


> I went to jail tonight and i need advice
> 
> 
> 
> stop being a self-important, asswipe for starters
Click to expand...


Self important? Really?


----------



## Photonic

Grampa Murked U said:


> After 24 pages I've noticed a slight trend.
> 
> Granted, my music was too loud and for that I will pay but my "civil disobedience" by sitting in my chair in my own home and refusing to speak is apparently frowned upon while that of ows or anti war protesters that actually disrupt others in public is supported.
> 
> I am surprised.
> 
> I get the silly name calling because I'm of one ideological thought but the sheer level of hate stuns me.



No, the point is when the police do something, go along with it at that moment, because they can essentially do whatever they want to you and you can't stop them.


----------



## Cowman

Grampa Murked U said:


> After 24 pages I've noticed a slight trend.
> 
> Granted, my music was too loud and for that I will pay but my "civil disobedience" by sitting in my chair in my own home and refusing to speak is apparently frowned upon while that of ows or anti war protesters that actually disrupt others in public is supported.
> 
> I am surprised.
> 
> I get the silly name calling because I'm of one ideological thought but the sheer level of hate stuns me.



I don't think you know the definition of hate.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Photonic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 24 pages I've noticed a slight trend.
> 
> Granted, my music was too loud and for that I will pay but my "civil disobedience" by sitting in my chair in my own home and refusing to speak is apparently frowned upon while that of ows or anti war protesters that actually disrupt others in public is supported.
> 
> I am surprised.
> 
> I get the silly name calling because I'm of one ideological thought but the sheer level of hate stuns me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the point is when the police do something, go along with it at that moment, because they can essentially do whatever they want to you and you can't stop them.
Click to expand...


Standing up to misuse of authority is the only way to expose it and seek change. It may very well prove to be foolish but it could also lead to a positive outcome for others in the future. This is the foundation of our country and the rights we supposably possess.


----------



## strollingbones

the problem is we can stop them and we must....we must stop this police state attitude


----------



## Photonic

Grampa Murked U said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 24 pages I've noticed a slight trend.
> 
> Granted, my music was too loud and for that I will pay but my "civil disobedience" by sitting in my chair in my own home and refusing to speak is apparently frowned upon while that of ows or anti war protesters that actually disrupt others in public is supported.
> 
> I am surprised.
> 
> I get the silly name calling because I'm of one ideological thought but the sheer level of hate stuns me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the point is when the police do something, go along with it at that moment, because they can essentially do whatever they want to you and you can't stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Standing up to misuse of authority is the only way to expose it and seek change. It may very well prove to be foolish but it could also lead to a positive outcome for others in the future. This is the foundation of our country and the rights we supposably possess.
Click to expand...


It would not be to your benefit to do so, I can tell you that right now. If you want to fight the system alone, you have to do it from within.

It is never a happy ending for someone who wishes to fight the police directly.


----------



## strollingbones

all he wanted to do is be left alone in his own home......simple as that...most of us would want that


----------



## paulitician

What a country we've become.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Grampa Murked U said:


> After 24 pages I've noticed a slight trend.
> 
> Granted, my music was too loud and for that I will pay but my "civil disobedience" by sitting in my chair in my own home and refusing to speak is apparently frowned upon while that of ows or anti war protesters that actually disrupt others in public is supported.
> 
> I am surprised.
> 
> I get the silly name calling because I'm of one ideological thought but the sheer level of hate stuns me.



1. I was nice, and as far as I can tell told you straight, even though you seem to always disagree with my facts on my other threads.
2. Parts of what I said was said with humor, which I am sure makes the other part easier to swallow.
3. You will be fine, go down there and face your accusers, where a tie, shave, stand up straight, speak the truth, don't embellish, and don't admit to being drunk, that won't help you one bit.
4. I feel your pain, and am with you on this, you can see it in what I have posted for your benefit.
5. Now get down there and tear them bastards a new asshole!!!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sallow

eots said:


> POLICE STATE 2011: No right to resist illegal cop entry into home court rules - YouTube



Holy shit.

Really?


----------



## paulitician

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKkFoSt6aKQ]Police State 2012: No Need to Wait, It&#39;s Already Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valox

Grampa Murked U said:


> The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed.



How does one fail at closing a door?


----------



## Luissa

strollingbones said:


> all he wanted to do is be left alone in his own home......simple as that...most of us would want that



Look into the state of Alabama... Those people I guess have no problem giving up some of their rights for a Police State.


----------



## NoNukes

Barry44sucks said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> 
> 
> The entertainment value is obvious. What might be missed, though, is how many of our "conservative" friends here were not telling Grampa to take personal responsibility for his actions. It was Liberals telling him that.
> 
> Very revealing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it proves you liberals are dishonest pieces of shit. If someone like professor Gates recanted the same story, all you morons would be crying about police brutality, but when someone you know that is a conservate is involved, you judge him as harshly as possible.
Click to expand...


An asshole is an asshole no matter what his political affiliation.


----------



## NoNukes

strollingbones said:


> all he wanted to do is be left alone in his own home......simple as that...most of us would want that



Bothering other people, you lose the right to be left alone


----------



## tinydancer

Photonic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the point is when the police do something, go along with it at that moment, because they can essentially do whatever they want to you and you can't stop them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing up to misuse of authority is the only way to expose it and seek change. It may very well prove to be foolish but it could also lead to a positive outcome for others in the future. This is the foundation of our country and the rights we supposably possess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would not be to your benefit to do so, I can tell you that right now. If you want to fight the system alone, you have to do it from within.
> 
> It is never a happy ending for someone who wishes to fight the police directly.
Click to expand...


We made a difference in the 60's. And we had to. It was wild. I don't like the path we are going down now where predator drones that are equipped with tasers, grenade launchers and I think it 12 mm rifles are granted for use for "domestic" issues.

I don't like that at all. 

Being from Abbie and Jerry days you bet you make a difference from the outside. You show the bastards in FORCE that you outnumber them. 

Please please don't take offence, but I'm telling you right here right now, you can't clean up anything in Washington.

It's too polluted to even take 50 enemas.


----------



## tinydancer

NoNukes said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> all he wanted to do is be left alone in his own home......simple as that...most of us would want that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bothering other people, you lose the right to be left alone
Click to expand...


No offense, but I can tell you have never had a neighbor from Hell. Trust me they exist. And they are horrid individuals.

Just a "today" case. A neighbor kept bitching so much about a dog supposedly barking to try to drive out this man as a tenant, well the story speaks for itself.

* Close
Wonderwall
Soap Opera Actor Nick Santino Commits Suicide at 47


USMagazine, Saturday, January 28, 2012, 9:51am (PST)

    Brooklyn-born actor Nick Santino committed suicide Wednesday, The New York Post reports.

    The soap opera star was wracked with grief after his beloved pit bull Rocco was euthanized Tuesday -- the same day Santino turned 47

    "Today I betrayed my best friend and put down my best friend," Santino wrote in a suicide note, according to close friend Stuart Sarnoff. "Rocco trusted me and I failed him. He didn't deserve this."

    The actor, who appeared on seven episodes of "All My Children" and six episodes of "Guiding Light," had been feeling "harassed" by his building management company, according to his neighbor Lia Pettigrew.
 He was allegedly threatened with a $250 fine for having a barking dog, but according to neighbor Kevan Cleary, "the dog was not a barker, but somebody complained that the dog would bark."

    Santino phoned a former girlfriend at 2 a.m. Wednesday. Police found Santino's body in his bedroom later that afternoon. The actor had overdosed on pills.



    The actor's pet Rocco has been cremated; friends tell The New York Post Santino's remains will also be cremated.*


----------



## Synthaholic

DontBeStupid said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond that, this has been by far the most entertaining and enlightening post I have ever seen on this board. Thank you all for participating.
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entertainment value is obvious. What might be missed, though, is how many of our "conservative" friends here were not telling Grampa to take personal responsibility for his actions. It was Liberals telling him that.
> 
> Very revealing.
Click to expand...

The Democratic Party is actually the Party of personal responsibility.

The Republican Party makes excuses for all their fuck-ups.  And all the fuck-ups in their Party.

This is why the drug addict radio hatemonger counsels Republicans to attack Democrats for whatever they themselves are guilty of committing.


----------



## Synthaholic

strollingbones said:


> the problem is we can stop them and we must....we must stop this police state attitude


Hand in hand with that, we need to stop our states from privatizing prisons.

How does a private prison increase profits and market share?  More prisoners!  Along with degraded living conditions, cheaper quality food, and over-crowding.

There is nothing positive and beneficial to society in having privatized prison.


----------



## tinydancer

I meant up to put up their picture. I hope the neighbor who complained for a few barks goes to hell and burns and has my name going fuck you you bastard you took out a good man and a good dog.

http://wonderwall.msn.com/tv/soap-opera-actor-nick-santino-commits-suicide-at-47-1664068.story

Lord this is sad. I hope the bitch or bastard that made a complaint can jerk off tonight. Mission accomplished.


----------



## tinydancer

* Google Image Result for http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-8l26JLVQEyE/TfJhS70QopI/AAAAAAAAFmU/uTIiaCXBKbI/s1600/029.JPG*


----------



## Liability

Photonic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you disagree with what I said, present the evidence that I am incorrect. I pay attention to my rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Start things off on the right foot, ya moron.  Assume the burden by accepting that it *is* your burden -- as the proponent.
> 
> I will then be more than pleased to dismantle your bullshit step by step.
> 
> You have not the foggiest fucking notion about the topic on which you have chosen to bleat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be such a lemon. You know damn well Police can only enter your house under a VERY specific set of circumstances, most of which require your consent.
> 
> As to damages, he can't sue the PD, I don't think anyone can, but he can certainly go after the neighbor.
Click to expand...



YOUR abysmal failure of a would-be "argument" is that I supposedly "know" something and I "know" it "damn well."

You are, as is so tragically the case most of the time, wrong.

I happen to know fully well that the police are not there to suit your personal taste for anarchy.

Was there a local ordinance against loud music?  Probably.  Local laws like that are made and designed to keep the peace between neighbors.  It's all part of a civil society.  

When the police got the noise complaint and responded, is it unreasonable to assume that they heard music that was too fucking loud?  Yes.  That does seem reasonable since the author of the OP doesn't deny that part of it.  AND, of course, the neighbor HAD complained.  And the cops were there actually HEARING it.  

Under such circumstances -- per your childish views -- the police would nevertheless be powerless to enforce the law.  OR, in the alternative, they would have some obligation to go get an arrest warrant or a search warrant to enter the home.  That's not just not a legally rational notion, it is actually damn silly.  

Did you know that it takes TIME to go get a warrant and draft it and get it signed and come back to execute it?  ALL that time -- if your views were correct -- the neighbor would be obliged to put up with the inconsiderate lawbreaking noisy neighbor's improper behavior.

Sorry to have to introduce you to reality.  But the law is NOT actually an ass, afterall.

GENERALLY speaking, most cops will seek a warrant in order to enter a home.  But there are well known exceptions to the warrant requirement.  A law being broken in their very presence might be just such an exception.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Paulie said:


> I feel like I wandered into that weird section of the internet everytime this chesswars cat posts.





1. I can see that, the truth always sounds weird to a person who doesn't know what truth is.
2. Thats why they say, "The truth is stranger than fiction".
3. Get back to me when you *get a clue*.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## bravoactual

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



Don't bend over in the shower, play nice with buba and be sure to every one in the same cell you hate gays and blacks.


----------



## Ravi

Grampa Murked U said:


> After 24 pages I've noticed a slight trend.
> 
> Granted, my music was too loud and for that I will pay but my "civil disobedience" by sitting in my chair in my own home and refusing to speak is apparently frowned upon while that of ows or anti war protesters that actually disrupt others in public is supported.
> 
> I am surprised.
> 
> I get the silly name calling because I'm of one ideological thought but the sheer level of hate stuns me.


LOL! Civil disobedience my ass.

You (or your brother) let the cops in. Deal with it.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Ravi said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 24 pages I've noticed a slight trend.
> 
> Granted, my music was too loud and for that I will pay but my "civil disobedience" by sitting in my chair in my own home and refusing to speak is apparently frowned upon while that of ows or anti war protesters that actually disrupt others in public is supported.
> 
> I am surprised.
> 
> I get the silly name calling because I'm of one ideological thought but the sheer level of hate stuns me.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Civil disobedience my ass.
> 
> You (or your brother) let the cops in. Deal with it.
Click to expand...





1. This just came to mind, you said your brother tried to shut the door but failed???
2. How hard is it to slide a door closed and latch it, are the rollers bad or what???
3. Or was he so shit faced he couldn't do it??? 



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## L.K.Eder

R.C. Christian said:


> Did you or anyone else invite them in? A noise complaint is a legitimate reason to rap on your door but most good cops won't barge on in for something as lame as that. If you're being detained then they, unfortunately, have the right to demand your name thanks to the scumbags at SCOTUS. Just walking into your house because of a noise complaint would be extremely gestapo although possibly legal.




the world would be better if cops had to be vampires.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Valox said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does one fail at closing a door?
Click to expand...


it was a revolving door.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ravi said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 24 pages I've noticed a slight trend.
> 
> Granted, my music was too loud and for that I will pay but my "civil disobedience" by sitting in my chair in my own home and refusing to speak is apparently frowned upon while that of ows or anti war protesters that actually disrupt others in public is supported.
> 
> I am surprised.
> 
> I get the silly name calling because I'm of one ideological thought but the sheer level of hate stuns me.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Civil disobedience my ass.
> 
> You (or your brother) let the cops in. Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Spoken like you were there. Typical


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

L.K.Eder said:


> Valox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does one fail at closing a door?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a revolving door.
Click to expand...


Funny. 

The cop blocked him just like he then did to me. After my brother walked away, not wanting grief, why didn't they just walk in then? After I tried and he shoved his foot in I wasn't just going to stand there so I walked away as well. Assuming they would leave since the music was off at that point. The one time they gave me a noise ticket they didn't come in. After leaving they sent it in the mail.


----------



## koshergrl

Cops as a group are assholes.

That's why I do my best to avoid drawing their attention. I don't want them hanging out at my house, thanks. At least not when they're on duty.


----------



## 007

Grampa Murked U said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valox said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one fail at closing a door?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a revolving door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.
> 
> The cop blocked him just like he then did to me. After my brother walked away, not wanting grief, why didn't they just walk in then? After I tried and he shoved his foot in I wasn't just going to stand there so I walked away as well. Assuming they would leave since the music was off at that point. The one time they gave me a noise ticket they didn't come in. After leaving they sent it in the mail.
Click to expand...


You still hashing this over? Geeez man, call a lawyer! You got a case.


----------



## koshergrl

And if I was into super loud obnoxious parties and couldn't keep my hands off my neighbor's fence and such, then I think I would sell my house, and get a house somehwhere a little more removed.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Pale Rider said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a revolving door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.
> 
> The cop blocked him just like he then did to me. After my brother walked away, not wanting grief, why didn't they just walk in then? After I tried and he shoved his foot in I wasn't just going to stand there so I walked away as well. Assuming they would leave since the music was off at that point. The one time they gave me a noise ticket they didn't come in. After leaving they sent it in the mail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still hashing this over? Geeez man, call a lawyer! You got a case.
Click to expand...


Naw, just answering questions and smartalex


----------



## Ravi

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 24 pages I've noticed a slight trend.
> 
> Granted, my music was too loud and for that I will pay but my "civil disobedience" by sitting in my chair in my own home and refusing to speak is apparently frowned upon while that of ows or anti war protesters that actually disrupt others in public is supported.
> 
> I am surprised.
> 
> I get the silly name calling because I'm of one ideological thought but the sheer level of hate stuns me.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Civil disobedience my ass.
> 
> You (or your brother) let the cops in. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like you were there. Typical
Click to expand...


Your story changes every time you post. Typical.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ravi said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Civil disobedience my ass.
> 
> You (or your brother) let the cops in. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like you were there. Typical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your story changes every time you post. Typical.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. 

Typical


----------



## Paulie

So many people with such strong opinions about a story written by some dude on the internet who very well could have just made all this up.

Some of you need to get out and get some air.


----------



## mgiraud999

air?


----------



## masquerade

I understand the need to vent, but why oh why do people open themselves up to the likes of strangers on an internet message board?


----------



## Mr.Nick

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



Welcome to the authoritarian police state we live in..

I suppose your position has changed on how you view police and who the "bad guys" actually are?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UYwcxGLkwQ]Man tased execution style in his own home by police over an Ipod. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NoNukes

masquerade said:


> I understand the need to vent, but why oh why do people open themselves up to the likes of strangers on an internet message board?



No life to speak of?


----------



## Mr.Nick

Most cops are pieces of shit (at least where I'm from)...

Lake County Illinois doesn't acknowledge the BILL OF RIGHTS... Cops around here will fuck you up and they act like the SS or Gestapo...

Totally unchained lying lunatics that will justify their actions with blatant lies..

Fuck them and fuck the police..


----------



## Dot Com

I think probation would help since this isn't your 1st offense.


----------



## strollingbones

so did you see a lawyer or what?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

strollingbones said:


> so did you see a lawyer or what?



I made a few calls. Is no particular hurry as the court date is over a month away. Started a new remodel today so the next couple days will be hectic.


----------



## tinydancer

Mr.Nick said:


> Most cops are pieces of shit (at least where I'm from)...
> 
> Lake County Illinois doesn't acknowledge the BILL OF RIGHTS... Cops around here will fuck you up and they act like the SS or Gestapo...
> 
> Totally unchained lying lunatics that will justify their actions with blatant lies..
> 
> Fuck them and fuck the police..



I used to be an law abiding  upstanding citizen who always beleived the police till this.

They tazed him to death. No reason. They tazed this poor man to death. This case will unhinge you.


----------



## tinydancer

Grampa Murked U said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so did you see a lawyer or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a few calls. Is no particular hurry as the court date is over a month away. Started a new remodel today so the next couple days will be hectic.
Click to expand...


Make sure you have those nanny cams up my friend. If you are going to fight back you better get ready.

It's this overwhelming feeling like the 60's again.

This is weird.


----------



## Ravi

tinydancer said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so did you see a lawyer or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a few calls. Is no particular hurry as the court date is over a month away. Started a new remodel today so the next couple days will be hectic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make sure you have those nanny cams up my friend. If you are going to fight back you better get ready.
> 
> It's this overwhelming feeling like the 60's again.
> 
> This is weird.
Click to expand...


Yeah, damn those baby boomers and their fucking noise ordinances.


----------



## Liability

Ravi said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a few calls. Is no particular hurry as the court date is over a month away. Started a new remodel today so the next couple days will be hectic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you have those nanny cams up my friend. If you are going to fight back you better get ready.
> 
> It's this overwhelming feeling like the 60's again.
> 
> This is weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, damn those baby boomers and their fucking noise ordinances.
Click to expand...




Hey YOU dang kids!  Git off my LAWN!


----------



## Intense

Ravi said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 24 pages I've noticed a slight trend.
> 
> Granted, my music was too loud and for that I will pay but my "civil disobedience" by sitting in my chair in my own home and refusing to speak is apparently frowned upon while that of ows or anti war protesters that actually disrupt others in public is supported.
> 
> I am surprised.
> 
> I get the silly name calling because I'm of one ideological thought but the sheer level of hate stuns me.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Civil disobedience my ass.
> 
> You (or your brother) let the cops in. Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Agreed. It's like you lose all Constitutional Rights as soon as you let them in your door. Keep it locked. Let them break in. Do not resist. Try not to let them set you up for a Taz or Mace. It can kill you. Let them Arrest you, Document Everything you can and Sue them until they are singing Soprano, looking for day labor at the Home Depot.


----------



## Mr.Nick

tinydancer said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most cops are pieces of shit (at least where I'm from)...
> 
> Lake County Illinois doesn't acknowledge the BILL OF RIGHTS... Cops around here will fuck you up and they act like the SS or Gestapo...
> 
> Totally unchained lying lunatics that will justify their actions with blatant lies..
> 
> Fuck them and fuck the police..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be an law abiding  upstanding citizen who always beleived the police till this.
> 
> They tazed him to death. No reason. They tazed this poor man to death. This case will unhinge you.
Click to expand...



Well it was an act of God I was not in the video, because all 3 cops would be dead..

On that day I was supposed to be there at my parents house, however my uncle got into car accident and busted up his legs pretty bad and I was caring for him....

I'd be dead or imprisoned right now for murder...

Ironically I was caring for the ill.

The Lord works in mysterious ways...


----------



## Liability

The prevailing wind seems to suggest that cops are not permitted to enforce the law.

Ridiculous posting efforts are ridiculous.

Gramps:  you need to take a huge chill pill.  Mr. Nick needs a much bigger one.  He actually just wrote "all 3 cops would be dead.." and thought enough of that garbage to hit the submit button.

go figure.


----------



## Dr Grump

Grampa Murked U said:


> My brother opened the slider door at the back of the house. The music was loud and apparently I told my brother to close the door. He tried and failed. O left the back of the house and sat in my lazy boy. They kept demanding my id and I said "why, what did I do". After this refusal in my own home in my living room they said stand up and put your hands behind your back, were done being nice. O spent 3 hours in jail and they refused to let me make a call. And I'm charged with obstruction of justice, noise ordinences and disobeying police orders.
> 
> I was in MY HOME in my lazy boy asking them to ticket me for noise and leave.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I know those of you that dislike me will have a field day with this but I thought I was right and I was having none of it. Till I went to jail of course. And by the way, I wasn't allowed a phone call for nearly 3 hours.



I would say, going by this post, you were drunk at the time. Might have had something to do with it...


----------



## Mr.Nick

Liability said:


> The prevailing wind seems to suggest that cops are not permitted to enforce the law.
> 
> Ridiculous posting efforts are ridiculous.
> 
> Gramps:  you need to take a huge chill pill.  Mr. Nick needs a much bigger one.  He actually just wrote "all 3 cops would be dead.." and thought enough of that garbage to hit the submit button.
> 
> go figure.



I don't need to chill.

Fuck the cops...

My family - my father was attacked in the video I posted..

That was my dad.


----------



## Liability

Mr.Nick said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prevailing wind seems to suggest that cops are not permitted to enforce the law.
> 
> Ridiculous posting efforts are ridiculous.
> 
> Gramps:  you need to take a huge chill pill.  Mr. Nick needs a much bigger one.  He actually just wrote "all 3 cops would be dead.." and thought enough of that garbage to hit the submit button.
> 
> go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to chill.
> 
> Fuck the cops...
Click to expand...


You need to chill big time.

Some cops suck.

Some cops risk their lives to protect others.

Some die in the process.

Enforcing a noise law in the presence of a compelling violation is not worthy of the stupid shit you posted.  

I mean Damn, that was fucking stupid.


----------



## del

Mr.Nick said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prevailing wind seems to suggest that cops are not permitted to enforce the law.
> 
> Ridiculous posting efforts are ridiculous.
> 
> Gramps:  you need to take a huge chill pill.  Mr. Nick needs a much bigger one.  He actually just wrote "all 3 cops would be dead.." and thought enough of that garbage to hit the submit button.
> 
> go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to chill.
> 
> Fuck the cops...
Click to expand...


good attitude


----------



## Mr.Nick

Liability said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prevailing wind seems to suggest that cops are not permitted to enforce the law.
> 
> Ridiculous posting efforts are ridiculous.
> 
> Gramps:  you need to take a huge chill pill.  Mr. Nick needs a much bigger one.  He actually just wrote "all 3 cops would be dead.." and thought enough of that garbage to hit the submit button.
> 
> go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to chill.
> 
> Fuck the cops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to chill big time.
> 
> Some cops suck.
> 
> Some cops risk their lives to protect others.
> 
> Some die in the process.
> 
> Enforcing a noise law in the presence of a compelling violation is not worthy of the stupid shit you posted.
> 
> I mean Damn, that was fucking stupid.
Click to expand...


Fuck the police....

It has nothing to do with noise violations...

Where I'm from they enjoy beating people into submission - or at least what they want to hear...

Tase first and ask questions later....

Authoritarian fucks......

They don't even understand or acknowledge the 4th and 5th amendment around here..

Fuck off..

Fuck the police....


----------



## Ravi

Liability said:


> The prevailing wind seems to suggest that cops are not permitted to enforce the law.
> 
> Ridiculous posting efforts are ridiculous.
> 
> Gramps:  you need to take a huge chill pill.  Mr. Nick needs a much bigger one.  He actually just wrote "all 3 cops would be dead.." and thought enough of that garbage to hit the submit button.
> 
> go figure.


I think his chill pill needs to be in suppository form.


----------



## Mr.Nick

del said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prevailing wind seems to suggest that cops are not permitted to enforce the law.
> 
> Ridiculous posting efforts are ridiculous.
> 
> Gramps:  you need to take a huge chill pill.  Mr. Nick needs a much bigger one.  He actually just wrote "all 3 cops would be dead.." and thought enough of that garbage to hit the submit button.
> 
> go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to chill.
> 
> Fuck the cops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good attitude
Click to expand...


It's a great attitude...


----------



## Liability

Mr.Nick said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to chill.
> 
> Fuck the cops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good attitude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a great attitude...
Click to expand...


It sucks dead donkey dick.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Liability said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> good attitude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great attitude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sucks dead donkey dick.
Click to expand...


So all I need to rob a republican is a pistol and an official looking uniform...

Then you will fold and then I could steal anything I want...


----------



## Liability

Mr.Nick said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks dead donkey dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all I need to rob a republican is a pistol and an official looking uniform...
> 
> Then you will fold and then I could steal anything I want...
Click to expand...




They don't make chill pills big enough to serve your needs.


----------



## Mr.Nick

The police are BAD, BAD, BAD PEOPLE.


----------



## Liability

Mr.Nick said:


> The police are BAD, BAD, BAD PEOPLE.





You are in need of psychiatric help.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Liability said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks dead donkey dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all I need to rob a republican is a pistol and an official looking uniform...
> 
> Then you will fold and then I could steal anything I want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't make chill pills big enough to serve your needs.
Click to expand...


Of course because in your little world police arrest the "bad guys."

Maybe one day you will be the "bad guy" for doing nothing wrong. Maybe a concerned neighbor would call the cops over noise and you may be in the street -- guess what - you're now a "bad guy."

You know because cops are always out there catching the "bad guys."

If we're a PC nation then why is it always "bad guys?"

Typical fucked up ideology.

Authoritarian asshats...


----------



## Mr.Nick

Liability said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police are BAD, BAD, BAD PEOPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in need of psychiatric help.
Click to expand...




Yeah where I'm from police only kill people.

When you tell cops around here you have civil liberties they tase you..


----------



## Dr Grump

Mr.Nick said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police are BAD, BAD, BAD PEOPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in need of psychiatric help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah where I'm from police only kill people.
> 
> When you tell cops around here you have civil liberties they tase you..
Click to expand...


And what was the end result of the incident with your father? Have you sued the police?


----------



## G.T.

I don't see why you refused your I.D.

That's what landed you in jail, in all likelihood, was yourself. If you cooperated, they may have even *not* written a ticket for the Noise. Usually you get a warning first. 

Also - they likely came in because they knocked and the music was too loud - noone answered - and you thus provided probable cause. "Is this guy dead? Is he sleeping with the Noise above the legal level? etc."

Cops are every day people like you and me minus the few ass holes. My fucking brother isn't inside of warped-minded Nick's gubbamint conspiracy for the "police state booooo!~"

It's routine to check I.D.'s because with the amount of individuals with warrants out there - mixed with the fact that those with warrants are usually the cause of such calls - it only makes sense. Yoiu could have cleared yourself badda-bing.

Also, something in your story doesn't add up - you wanted them to just write the ticket and leave, but how would they write the ticket without any I.D. of who to write it to? Odd gap in the story. Also - the 3 hours was likely to let you sober up - and the phonecall is due within 24 hours.


----------



## G.T.

Dr Grump said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in need of psychiatric help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah where I'm from police only kill people.
> 
> When you tell cops around here you have civil liberties they tase you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was the end result of the incident with your father? Have you sued the police?
Click to expand...


I saw the video of his disobedient father answering the door for police because his brother allegedly shop-lifted, and the father lied about the brother being home and also tried his best to cause a scene. 

People that don't cooperate within reasonability deserve what they get. Just be fucking reasonable, and have common sense. They're not there to arrest you for breathing, despite what the voices under your bed tell you.


----------



## yidnar

Moonglow said:


> Your a prior law breaker with the noise ordinance, you had a door left wide open, when ask for ID you refused which is why you were charged with obstruction. can't you learn that you must cooperate with the law and stay out of trouble?


what ?? cooperate with the law ? why would he do that ? 7  yrs later according to the left  in 2020 cops are evil racist ?? should the violent felon child abuser in shitlanta  have cooperated instead of fighting and taking a cops taser ?


----------

